# كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*:new5:اذا تفحصنا الواقع الاجتماعى ونظرنا الى الطرف الاكثر استعداداً للتضحيه والتفانى فى سبيل الاسره والمجتمع ......فسوف نجد ان المرأه هى التى تفعل هذا .....ولا تتذمر الا نادراً وتتفوق فى ذلك بمراحل على الرجل ( هل من معترض:shutup22: ) ....مع ان الرجل يعنى العضلات والمكانه الساميه بالقاموس الشرقى .......وبما ان المجتمع تعود على هضم حقوق المرأه والاستخفاف بكل ما تقدم الى الاخرين ... ووصل الامر لحد التطاول فيتم تشبيه الرجل الخانع بأنه كالمرأه .... يا لها من مهزله تعبيريه .........فلننظر قليلاً لداخل المنازل .......الحياه الاسريه كم من مشاكل يتسبب فيها الرجل كم من رجل تنكر للعشره والايام الحلوه!!!! .....كم من رجل خرج ليبحث عن تسليه خارج منزله تحت شعار انا رجل والرجل لا يعيبه سوى جيبه وما دام انه غير مقصر من الناحيه الماديه فليس لاحد شىء عنده ....كم من رجل يترك أطفاله وزوجته ولا يعيرهم اى اهتمام بحجة انه يذهب مع اصدقائه ليرفه عن نفسه من عناء يوم طويل من العمل وكأن الزوجه قضت يومها ما بين ملاعب التنس وأحواض السباحه .....أعلم ستقولون هناك أمرأه قد تفعل هذا وليس الرجل فقط .......ولكن كم أمرأه يمكن ان تفعل هذا ؟؟؟؟؟
فالمرأه عموماً والشرقيه خاصةً تعتبر بيتها العالم الذى يجب ألا تغادره الا الى مثواها الاخير ......فهو بالنسبه لها الجنه .....ولذلك فهى تتحمل كثيراً من اجل الحفاظ عليه حتى وان اضطرت لتجاوزها عن صبيانيات زوجها وتطاوله عليه ......وسوء تعامله معها ومع اطفاله .....وتسارع الى الصفح والنسيان ولو ظاهرياً لآنها أمام حقيقه أكثر أهميه وقداسه فى رأيها ......وهى المنزل ومن فيه من زوج وأطفال ........وأحياناً نراها تعمل خارج البيت .....وتقدم راتبها طواعيه لتساعد اسرتها على تلبية احتياجاتها ......وابداً لا نراها تشكو .......واذا قصر زوجها نراها تبحث له عن الاعذار بينما ينتهز هو كل فرصه سانحه وغير سانحه ليتهمها بالتقصير .......ولا يقف الظلم عند هذا الحد بل لو رأينا زوجه تجرأت واشتكت فهى فى نظر الزوج والمجتمع متمرده وعايزه تخرب بيتها ........الى متى هذا الظلم؟ .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

فين التعليقات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:ranting::ranting::ranting:


----------



## sherif mouris (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*




Dona Nabil قال:


> :new5:اذا تفحصنا الواقع الاجتماعى ونظرنا الى الطرف الاكثر استعداداً للتضحيه والتفانى فى سبيل الاسره والمجتمع ......فسوف نجد ان المرأه هى التى تفعل هذا .....ولا تتذمر الا نادراً وتتفوق فى ذلك بمراحل على الرجل ( هل من معترض:shutup22: ) ....مع ان الرجل يعنى العضلات والمكانه الساميه بالقاموس الشرقى .......وبما ان المجتمع تعود على هضم حقوق المرأه والاستخفاف بكل ما تقدم الى الاخرين ... ووصل الامر لحد التطاول فيتم تشبيه الرجل الخانع بأنه كالمرأه .... يا لها من مهزله تعبيريه .........فلننظر قليلاً لداخل المنازل .......الحياه الاسريه كم من مشاكل يتسبب فيها الرجل كم من رجل تنكر للعشره والايام الحلوه!!!! .....كم من رجل خرج ليبحث عن تسليه خارج منزله تحت شعار انا رجل والرجل لا يعيبه سوى جيبه وما دام انه غير مقصر من الناحيه الماديه فليس لاحد شىء عنده ....كم من رجل يترك أطفاله وزوجته ولا يعيرهم اى اهتمام بحجة انه يذهب مع اصدقائه ليرفه عن نفسه من عناء يوم طويل من العمل وكأن الزوجه قضت يومها ما بين ملاعب التنس وأحواض السباحه .....أعلم ستقولون هناك أمرأه قد تفعل هذا وليس الرجل فقط .......ولكن كم أمرأه يمكن ان تفعل هذا ؟؟؟؟؟
> فالمرأه عموماً والشرقيه خاصةً تعتبر بيتها العالم الذى يجب ألا تغادره الا الى مثواها الاخير ......فهو بالنسبه لها الجنه .....ولذلك فهى تتحمل كثيراً من اجل الحفاظ عليه حتى وان اضطرت لتجاوزها عن صبيانيات زوجها وتطاوله عليه ......وسوء تعامله معها ومع اطفاله .....وتسارع الى الصفح والنسيان ولو ظاهرياً لآنها أمام حقيقه أكثر أهميه وقداسه فى رأيها ......وهى المنزل ومن فيه من زوج وأطفال ........وأحياناً نراها تعمل خارج البيت .....وتقدم راتبها طواعيه لتساعد اسرتها على تلبية احتياجاتها ......وابداً لا نراها تشكو .......واذا قصر زوجها نراها تبحث له عن الاعذار بينما ينتهز هو كل فرصه سانحه وغير سانحه ليتهمها بالتقصير .......ولا يقف الظلم عند هذا الحد بل لو رأينا زوجه تجرأت واشتكت فهى فى نظر الزوج والمجتمع متمرده وعايزه تخرب بيتها ........الى متى هذا الظلم؟ .



تفتكري بجد  الرد يبقي ايه بعد ما اصدرتي حكمك ايتها القاضية الشريفة العادلة ..... !!!!
حكمت بأن المرأة هي اكثر من تضحي .!!!!!
وحكمت بان الرجل يلهو ويعبث في الخارج والمرأة هي الكادحة في الخارج والداخل؟!!!
حكمت بأن الرجل تغفر له اخطاؤة والمرأة لا تغفر لها !!!
حكمت بأن شكوي المرأة تمرد في نظر المجتمع !!!


تفتكري ايه الرد ........
ياصديقتي واختي في المسيح.......

كلنا بنتعب وكلنا بنتظلم وكلنا الان علي قدم المساواة ....
لو كان احساس الظلم والاستشهاد يعطيكي الراحة فليكن ... انتوا مظلومين..

هذا هو اكثر ما يسبب المشاجرات بين الزوجين وبين الجنسين عموماً..

ان كل طرف يريد ان يثبت انه بيتعب اكتر من التاني !!! طب وبعدين ايه الفايدة وايه الجايزة في كده ؟؟؟؟

بجد ايه المشكلة لوكل كلنا بنتعب ايه المشكلة لو احنا متساويين

عارفة يادونا انا كان ممكن اقول اكثر من مثل لأثبت حجم الضغوط والمسؤليات علي الرجل ولكن لن اذكر شيئ واحد فقط سأقول لك .... شيئان

1- ربنا عارف اعمال وتعب كل فرد ولاحظي (فرد) مش جنس لأن الله بنظر لي بنفسي وهذا ما اشعر به.والي بيتعب بيتعب علشان ولادة وبيته مش علشان جايزة.
2- انتي تستحقين عن جدارة لقب عدو الرجل (خالصين صح)


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



sherif mouris قال:


> تفتكري بجد  الرد يبقي ايه بعد ما اصدرتي حكمك ايتها القاضية الشريفة العادلة ..... !!!!
> حكمت بأن المرأة هي اكثر من تضحي .!!!!!
> وحكمت بان الرجل يلهو ويعبث في الخارج والمرأة هي الكادحة في الخارج والداخل؟!!!
> حكمت بأن الرجل تغفر له اخطاؤة والمرأة لا تغفر لها !!!
> ...



:new5: تتصور لو عندى سلطة اخفاء موضوع معين عن عضو معين كنت خفيت الموضوع ده عنك هههههههههه ...
ياااااا سلام بكل بساااااااطه بتنفى النظره الذكوريه للمجتمع وفى ثانيه حققت المسااااااااواه  .........أولاً احب أوضح لساعدتك انى فى الموضوع ده خصوصاً بتكلم عن  نوع معين من الرجاااال مبعممش .......اتفقنا .
وأيوه طبعاً خطايااااا الرجل بتغفر اياً كانت أما المرأه فبترجم حيه من القريب والغريب......يعنى مسمعتش  قبل كده عن  راجل لعب بديله وعرف واحده أو اكتر على مراته ولما الموضوع اتعرف ويا عينى مراته سابت البيت وراحت بيت اهلها .....وفجأه اتلموا عليها اهلها واصحابها .......وسمعت احلى كلام .......معلش خليكى عاقله .....متخربيش بيتك بايدك .......دى نزوه وعدت .......علشان خاطر ولادك ......ماهو بيلف ويدور ويرجعلك .....هما الرجاله كلهم كده ...... 
لكن هى لو غلطت بكلمه ....بحرف ......بتصرف غير مقصود ولو بحسن نيه .....بتتعلق المشانق .......ولو اشتكت من أى تصرف ظالم منه أو معامله سيئه او كلمه جارحه .......لازم تغفر لانه جايبلها التكييف وغسالة الاطباق يعنى مش حارمها من حاجه .......وتبقى فى نظرهم متمرده ومبتشكرش ربها .
وأيوه المرأه العامله انسانه شهيده ومظلومه ....الرجل الغربى لا يجد حرج فى مساعدة زوجته فى أمور بسيطه فى المنزل فى حين الرجل الشرقى يريد زوجته ا ن تعود من عملها وتقف ديدبان فى خدمته وخدمة اطفاله دون مشاركه ولو على سبيل المجامله لها حتى وان طلبت منه  رفع الاطباق من على السفره .......عيب دع شغل ستات .
انا مقلتش الراجل مبيتعبش للمراه انا بقول مبيقدرش المرأه ......قصدى بعضهم ....علشان منضربش .
 ههههههههههه وبعدين مين قال انى عدوة الرجل لا ........انا عدوة ظلم الرجل للمراه .....هناك فرق .........لا طبعاً مش خالصين أاجى جنبك ايه دا انت استاذ فى عداوتك للمرأه :ranting: ....ميرسى لردك وتعليقك وربنا يبارك حياتك ........سلامى لزوجتك وبنوتك القمر.


----------



## red_pansy (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> :new5:اذا تفحصنا الواقع الاجتماعى ونظرنا الى الطرف الاكثر استعداداً للتضحيه والتفانى فى سبيل الاسره والمجتمع ......فسوف نجد ان المرأه هى التى تفعل هذا .....ولا تتذمر الا نادراً وتتفوق فى ذلك بمراحل على الرجل ( هل من معترض:shutup22: ) ....مع ان الرجل يعنى العضلات والمكانه الساميه بالقاموس الشرقى .......وبما ان المجتمع تعود على هضم حقوق المرأه والاستخفاف بكل ما تقدم الى الاخرين ... ووصل الامر لحد التطاول فيتم تشبيه الرجل الخانع بأنه كالمرأه .... يا لها من مهزله تعبيريه .........فلننظر قليلاً لداخل المنازل .......الحياه الاسريه كم من مشاكل يتسبب فيها الرجل كم من رجل تنكر للعشره والايام الحلوه!!!! .....كم من رجل خرج ليبحث عن تسليه خارج منزله تحت شعار انا رجل والرجل لا يعيبه سوى جيبه وما دام انه غير مقصر من الناحيه الماديه فليس لاحد شىء عنده ....كم من رجل يترك أطفاله وزوجته ولا يعيرهم اى اهتمام بحجة انه يذهب مع اصدقائه ليرفه عن نفسه من عناء يوم طويل من العمل وكأن الزوجه قضت يومها ما بين ملاعب التنس وأحواض السباحه .....أعلم ستقولون هناك أمرأه قد تفعل هذا وليس الرجل فقط .......ولكن كم أمرأه يمكن ان تفعل هذا ؟؟؟؟؟
> فالمرأه عموماً والشرقيه خاصةً تعتبر بيتها العالم الذى يجب ألا تغادره الا الى مثواها الاخير ......فهو بالنسبه لها الجنه .....ولذلك فهى تتحمل كثيراً من اجل الحفاظ عليه حتى وان اضطرت لتجاوزها عن صبيانيات زوجها وتطاوله عليه ......وسوء تعامله معها ومع اطفاله .....وتسارع الى الصفح والنسيان ولو ظاهرياً لآنها أمام حقيقه أكثر أهميه وقداسه فى رأيها ......وهى المنزل ومن فيه من زوج وأطفال ........وأحياناً نراها تعمل خارج البيت .....وتقدم راتبها طواعيه لتساعد اسرتها على تلبية احتياجاتها ......وابداً لا نراها تشكو .......واذا قصر زوجها نراها تبحث له عن الاعذار بينما ينتهز هو كل فرصه سانحه وغير سانحه ليتهمها بالتقصير .......ولا يقف الظلم عند هذا الحد بل لو رأينا زوجه تجرأت واشتكت فهى فى نظر الزوج والمجتمع متمرده وعايزه تخرب بيتها ........الى متى هذا الظلم؟ .


*تسألين الى متى .... الى الانقضاء:smil8:*
*وبكده تعرفى انك ... اكيد اكيد فى مصر:cry2:*
*جامده يادونا :999:*
*ربنا يباركك ياقمرايه وتكديهم كمان وكمان:a63:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



red_pansy قال:


> *تسألين الى متى .... الى الانقضاء:smil8:*
> *وبكده تعرفى انك ... اكيد اكيد فى مصر:cry2:*
> *جامده يادونا :999:*
> *ربنا يباركك ياقمرايه وتكديهم كمان وكمان:a63:*​


ههههههههه لا يا مريومه متفقديش الامل .....ونفسك معايا بقى :yahoo:


----------



## red_pansy (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ههههههههه لا يا مريومه متفقديش الامل .....ونفسك معايا بقى :yahoo:


*معاكى طبعا ياقمرررررررررر:ura1:*
*بس هما فين :nunu0000:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

مستخبيين فى الدره ههههههههه ..............أظهر وبان عليك الامان :t36:


----------



## red_pansy (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> مستخبيين فى الدره ههههههههه ..............أظهر وبان عليك الامان :t36:


*يالهوووووى يادونا الرجاله خايفه:ura1:*
​


----------



## meery (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

كلامك فى حق المرأة صحيح
والرجل دايما مقصر فى حق المرأة مهما كان حبها وتضحيتها من اجلة 
الرجل بطبيعتة انانى


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



red_pansy قال:


> *يالهوووووى يادونا الرجاله خايفه:ura1:*
> ​



مبسوطه أووووووووووى انهم كلهم هربوا طيب دلوقتى هنجوزكوا أزاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t19:


----------



## red_pansy (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> مبسوطه أووووووووووى انهم كلهم هربوا طيب دلوقتى هنجوزكوا أزاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t19:


:cry2::cry2::cry2:
*بناقص ولا يهمنى:yahoo:*
*اهى تبقى راحه مفيش زيها:smil12:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



meery قال:


> كلامك فى حق المرأة صحيح
> والرجل دايما مقصر فى حق المرأة مهما كان حبها وتضحيتها من اجلة
> الرجل بطبيعتة انانى



:heat: يا سلام لو حد منهم سمعك مش هنخلص  هههههههه .....ميرسى يا مارى على التعليق  .........وربنا معاكى يا قمر .


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



red_pansy قال:


> :cry2::cry2::cry2:
> *بناقص ولا يهمنى:yahoo:*
> *اهى تبقى راحه مفيش زيها:smil12:*​



:act31: مترسيلك على حل ....كل شويه بحاله :close_tem


----------



## Kiril (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

صدقتي يا دونا
و ايه يا عم شريف مالك   ليه زعلان؟
يا عم افتكر في الناس الظن الكويس بلاش تتسرع
ما انا ولد و انا متفق معاها في كل اللي قالته
الرجالة فعلا بتتعب ووقت راحتها بدل ما تقضيه وسط بيتهم و عيالهم بيقعدوا علي القهوة مع اصحابهم
فين وقت العيال والبيت؟؟؟
انا عارف ان في ناس بتقدر تساوي بس هما قد ايه ياحبيبي؟


صدقيني صدقتي في كل كلمة يا دونا بس ليه قلبتوا علينا مرة واحدة كده في اخر كام مشاركة؟

ولا يهمك منه يا دونا
انتي بنت حلااااااااااااال اوي و انا لي الشرف اني اعرف واحدة زيك
والي ريد بانسي (مع اني مش عارف يعني ايه) بس من كلام دونا يبقي بنت
انت واخده صورتي ليه و حاطها صورتك؟؟؟


----------



## sherif mouris (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

مش كل الرجالة كده (ده كلام دونا)

برافوا عليكي انك اعترفت بأن مش كل الرجالة كده شاطرة .....

اما موضوع ان المجتمع يغفر للرجل ولا يغفر للمرأة .......
ده صحيح مائة بالمائة ولكن ليس لأنه مجتمع شرقي ففي الغرب ايضاً تغفر المرأة للرجل ولا يغفر الرجل خيانتها ويبدوا اننا في حاجة لتحليل هذا الامر ....

وقد حدث نقاش يوماً ما من مع مجموعة من البنات والولاد لما كنا في سن الشباب حول هذا السؤال بالذات وكنا في احد المؤتمرات ،وكانت النهاية درامية جداً ما بينا ....

الولاد كانوا بينزولوا طوب من بقهم والبنات اتقمصوا وزعلوا ,... ولم نصل لشيئ اولكن النتيجة الوحيدة الايجابية (من وجهة نظري) هي انا معظم هذه المجموعة التي حضرت المناقشة معظمهم اتجوزوا من بعض ... وكأن البنات قرروا انزال العقاب بهؤلاء الشباب الذين تجرأو وتكلموا في هذا الموضوع ....

الغريبة قوي ان احنا كشباب لم نستطيع تحديد تفسير لسبب غفران المجتمع للرجل والعكس للمرأة .................................

معلش ما تزعلوش ربنا معاكوا ويساعدكوا ....


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> صدقتي يا دونا
> و ايه يا عم شريف مالك   ليه زعلان؟
> يا عم افتكر في الناس الظن الكويس بلاش تتسرع
> ما انا ولد و انا متفق معاها في كل اللي قالته
> ...



وشهد شاهد من أهلها :yahoo: ...اخيراً فى حد منكم حقانى واعترف ....... ميرسى يا كيرو لمجاملتك الرقيقه اللى ممكن تخلينى اغير رأيى فيكم    ههههههههههه ...ربنا يباركك .


----------



## red_pansy (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> :act31: مترسيلك على حل ....كل شويه بحاله :close_tem


*هههههههههههههههه*
*اصلى عقلت خلاص :ura1:*
*بلاها جواز بلا هم:budo:*​


----------



## red_pansy (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> صدقتي يا دونا
> و ايه يا عم شريف مالك ليه زعلان؟
> يا عم افتكر في الناس الظن الكويس بلاش تتسرع
> ما انا ولد و انا متفق معاها في كل اللي قالته
> ...



:ranting::ranting::t32::t32:
*شكلك كرهت الدنيا وعايز ترحل منها:budo:*
*حتى الصوره كمان يارجاله:smil8:*
*ارحموا بقى يالهوووووووى:1035pk:*
*مااااااااااشى لكم يوم ياظلمه:01A0FF~139:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



sherif mouris قال:


> مش كل الرجالة كده (ده كلام دونا)
> 
> برافوا عليكي انك اعترفت بأن مش كل الرجالة كده شاطرة .....
> 
> ...



الصراحه انا ابتديت اقلق من كتر ما بقينا نتفق ....أكيد دى مش ظاهره صحيه :cry2: يعنى اتفقنا ان مش كل الرجاله كده وكمان اتفقنا على ان المجتمع بيغفر اخطاء الرجل ولا يغفر للمرأه .........لكن انا بقى مختلفه معاك فى حكاية المجتمع الغربى لان الغرب عنده المساواه الكامله ما بين الرجل والمرأه  leasantr .......وبصراحه فى موضوع المؤتمر اللى اتكلمت عنه هى فعلاً نهايه دراميه لكن للبنااااااااااااااااااات مش العكس :t32: ..........ميرسى لمرورك وتحياتى لزوجتك وبنوتك القمر .


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



red_pansy قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *اصلى عقلت خلاص :ura1:*
> *بلاها جواز بلا هم:budo:*​



شاااااااااااااطره يا مريومه يا قمر وعلشان الكلام الحلو ده انا هكافئك واجيبلك عريييييييييييس :999:


----------



## meery (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> :heat: يا سلام لو حد منهم سمعك مش هنخلص  هههههههه .....ميرسى يا مارى على التعليق  .........وربنا معاكى يا قمر .



بس دى حقيقة


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



meery قال:


> بس دى حقيقة



عارفه يا مارى حتى الرجاله نفسهم مبينكروش حقيقة انانيتهم لانها جزء لا يتجزء من شخصية الرجل الشرقى بالاخص .....ميرسى يا مرموره على مرورك وربنا معاكى.


----------



## ASTRO (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

*رغم انى شاب الا انى اتفق مع القول بأن المرأة على استعداد اكبر للتضحية بسبب طبيعتها الى تميل للعاطفة اكثر من الرجال وان كانت هناك حالات شاذة عن ذلك كما ان المجتمع يعطى صلاحيات اكثر للرجل ويزيد ذلك الوضع فى المجتمع الشرقى المتأثر بالثقافة الذكورية المرتدة جذزورها للماضى فللرجل القدرة على ان يقوم بالعديد من الاشياء اللتى لو قامت بها المرأة لاعتبرت كارثة رغم ان المفروض ان الخطأ خطأ دون النظر لمرتكبه.  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



ASTRO قال:


> *رغم انى شاب الا انى اتفق مع القول بأن المرأة على استعداد اكبر للتضحية بسبب طبيعتها الى تميل للعاطفة اكثر من الرجال وان كانت هناك حالات شاذة عن ذلك كما ان المجتمع يعطى صلاحيات اكثر للرجل ويزيد ذلك الوضع فى المجتمع الشرقى المتأثر بالثقافة الذكورية المرتدة جذزورها للماضى فللرجل القدرة على ان يقوم بالعديد من الاشياء اللتى لو قامت بها المرأة لاعتبرت كارثة رغم ان المفروض ان الخطأ خطأ دون النظر لمرتكبه.  *




وشهدددددددد شاهددددددددددد من أهلها 
وأخيراااااااااا لاقيت كلمة حق بلسان شاب
أشكرك على رأيك :66:......وأكثر الله من امثالك هههههه 
:t16::t16::t16::t16::t16::t16: .........ميرسى لمرورك وربنا معاك .


----------



## red_pansy (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



ASTRO قال:


> *رغم انى شاب الا انى اتفق مع القول بأن المرأة على استعداد اكبر للتضحية بسبب طبيعتها الى تميل للعاطفة اكثر من الرجال وان كانت هناك حالات شاذة عن ذلك كما ان المجتمع يعطى صلاحيات اكثر للرجل ويزيد ذلك الوضع فى المجتمع الشرقى المتأثر بالثقافة الذكورية المرتدة جذزورها للماضى فللرجل القدرة على ان يقوم بالعديد من الاشياء اللتى لو قامت بها المرأة لاعتبرت كارثة رغم ان المفروض ان الخطأ خطأ دون النظر لمرتكبه. *


سبحان مغير الاحوال:66:
اتارى الدنيا لسه بخير :new8:
شفتى يادونا :mus13:
يارافع راية الستات :love45:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



red_pansy قال:


> سبحان مغير الاحوال:66:
> اتارى الدنيا لسه بخير :new8:
> شفتى يادونا :mus13:
> يارافع راية الستات :love45:​



الصراحه انا مش مصدقه ان فى حد من الجنس الخشن بيفكر بالطريقه دى .......بجد يستاهل التحيه ....:t13:


----------



## Kiril (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

خيردليل علي المساواة ان المرأة مرشحة لرئاسة امريكا
احنا علشان ترأس المحكمة العليا فيها 200 سنة كمان


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> خيردليل علي المساواة ان المرأة مرشحة لرئاسة امريكا
> احنا علشان ترأس المحكمة العليا فيها 200 سنة كمان



عندك حق .......لسه بدرى أووووووى ........ ده علشان يعينوا كام قاضيه .....الدنيا قامت وقعدت على الموضوع ده .........ربنا كبير ........ميرسى يا كيرو وربنا يخليك لنون النسوه .


----------



## Kiril (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههه
حد قالك انك لطيفة قوية يا دونا
ربنا يخليكي يا رب
و ميحرمكيش مني


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> ههههههههههه
> حد قالك انك لطيفة قوية يا دونا
> ربنا يخليكي يا رب
> و ميحرمكيش مني



كتيييييييييييييييييير .
هههههههههه شفت تواضع اكتر من كده .
ولا يحرمنيش منك ........آمين .


----------



## G E O R G E (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

اية الكلأام دة يادونا هو احنا وحشين قوى كدة فنظرك وبعدين صوابعك مش زى بعضها ومفيش حاجة اسمها الراجل ميعبوش الأ جيبة يعنى الى معاهم فلوس بس هما الى رجالة كلمة راجل متتقالش على حسب السن تتقال على الجدع الشهم وكتير بس الراجل صح هو الى يعرف ويقدر انى المراة ليها حق زى اى انسان مفيش فرق وكمان هما شركا معنا فى الحياة مش مجرد هى الى هاتبقى مسؤلة عن البيت


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



G E O R G E قال:


> اية الكلأام دة يادونا هو احنا وحشين قوى كدة فنظرك وبعدين صوابعك مش زى بعضها ومفيش حاجة اسمها الراجل ميعبوش الأ جيبة يعنى الى معاهم فلوس بس هما الى رجالة كلمة راجل متتقالش على حسب السن تتقال على الجدع الشهم وكتير بس الراجل صح هو الى يعرف ويقدر انى المراة ليها حق زى اى انسان مفيش فرق وكمان هما شركا معنا فى الحياة مش مجرد هى الى هاتبقى مسؤلة عن البيت



أخى العزيز جورج لقد وضحت فى كلامى ان بعض الرجال هم اللذين يفعلون هذه الافعال ..أكيد مفيش تعميم فى الموضوع  ......وكل ما كتبته من أراء للاسف موجوده فى مجتمعنا بسبب النظره الذكوريه للمجتمع والتى اعترف كثيرين منكم بوجودها  .........واحييك على رأيك الخاص باعتراف أن الرجل الصح هو الذى يقر  بمساواة المرأه به ........وأكيد ان الشهامه ليست لها علاقه بالسن .......اشكرك يا جورج .....نورت الموضوع بتعليقك وعلى فكره انا مقصدتش بالموضوع انى ابين ان الرجل وحش ولا حاجه .....ده مجرد نقد لبعض التصرفات الخاطئه بمجتمعنا والتى لا اعتقد انك تنكر وجودها من بعض الرجال .


----------



## meery (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



G E O R G E قال:


> اية الكلأام دة يادونا هو احنا وحشين قوى كدة فنظرك وبعدين صوابعك مش زى بعضها ومفيش حاجة اسمها الراجل ميعبوش الأ جيبة يعنى الى معاهم فلوس بس هما الى رجالة كلمة راجل متتقالش على حسب السن تتقال على الجدع الشهم وكتير بس الراجل صح هو الى يعرف ويقدر انى المراة ليها حق زى اى انسان مفيش فرق وكمان هما شركا معنا فى الحياة مش مجرد هى الى هاتبقى مسؤلة عن البيت




بس اسمحلى يا جورج اقولك ان قليل اوى لما تلاقى راجل شهم وجدع 
ومعدوم اساسا انك تلاقى راجل عارف قيمة المرأة 
وكلمة شركاء دى بتتقال قبل الارتباط بس لكن بعد كدة هى دورها فى البيت وبس وهو بيشوف نفسة ودة بينطبق على اغلب الرجال ومتستغربش لو قلتلك انة بينطبق على كل اللى قابلتهم فى حياتى حتى اللى اعرفهم متجوزين هى دى حياتهم وهو دة الراجل


----------



## samer12 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

 سلام للأخت العزيزة   Dona Nabil
أنا عندي إعتراض 
لأن كلامك ظالم بحق الرجال 
ومين قال أن الرجل بيخرج من بيته على شان يتسلا أو يضيع وقت 
مثلا أنا كنت أعمل أكثر من 15ساعة كل يوم والحمد للرب إنحلت أمورنا 
ولحد الأن أعرف كثير من الشباب أصدقائي يعملون دوامين صباحي ومسائي 
فكلامك فيه ظلم بحق الرجل


----------



## fullaty (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

يا جماعه دونا قالت بعض الرجال  مش كلهم اه فى ناس زيكوا مجاهدين وفى برضه مش بيعملوا حاجه خالص لا بره ولا جوه احنا هنا مش بنعمم 

بس ايه يا دونا المواضيع الحلوة دى اللهم اكثر من مواضيعك الجامده يا عسل ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



samer12 قال:


> سلام للأخت العزيزة   Dona Nabil
> أنا عندي إعتراض
> لأن كلامك ظالم بحق الرجال
> ومين قال أن الرجل بيخرج من بيته على شان يتسلا أو يضيع وقت
> ...



يا جماعه بالراحه علىّ شويه .....حاساكم هتطلعوا بمظاهرات وتطالبوا باهدار دمى ههههههههه .
لو راجعتوا الموضوع هتلاقوا جملة كم من الرجال أى = بعضاً من الرجال = حالات خاصه من الرجال .
وفعلاً كثير من الرجا ل يضحون كثيراً من اجل اسرهم ..احنا بنتكلم عن حالات خاصه ......ولا تنكر انها موجوده بمجتمعنا .....والا سيكون جنس الرجال اصبحوا ملائكه ........ميرسى لمرورك يا  سامر وربنا يقويك ويبارك حياتك .


----------



## samer12 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> يا جماعه بالراحه علىّ شويه .....حاساكم هتطلعوا بمظاهرات وتطالبوا باهدار دمى ههههههههه .
> لو راجعتوا الموضوع هتلاقوا جملة كم من الرجال أى = بعضاً من الرجال = حالات خاصه من الرجال .
> وفعلاً كثير من الرجا ل يضحون كثيراً من اجل اسرهم ..احنا بنتكلم عن حالات خاصه ......ولا تنكر انها موجوده بمجتمعنا .....والا سيكون جنس الرجال اصبحوا ملائكه ........ميرسى لمرورك يا  سامر وربنا يقويك ويبارك حياتك .


  ربنا يباركك Dona Nabil
ولا يهمك ....عادي تعودنا على ظلمكم :t33:


----------



## losivertheprince (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

*سلام المسيح :
اخواتي واصدقائي في المسيح وكل من هو يحمل الجينات الانثوية شكلآ وموضوعآ اريد ان اقدم اسفآ وتوضيحآ كبيرآ وسأحاول ان الخصه في السطور الاتيه لابينه وابين اسبابه ولكن الهدف منه هو الاعتذار للجنس البشري كله عما بدر من الرجل في حق المرأه التي هي اصل البشرية او هي الام منذ الازل وهي اهم واحلي اشياء في هذا العالم اقول كلامي هذا وهناك صورة واحده في خيالي هي صورة امي :
1- الرجل يعامل المراه اسوء معاملة منذ القديم اما بالاهانه او بالضرب او او من الوسائل التي من الممكن ان تأخذ كتب لشرحها فقط .
2 - اخذ الرجل لنفسه كل حقوق الاخذ بالرأي والتحكم بكل ماهو من حقة او ماهو ليس من حقة واخذآ حق المراه كذلك .
3 - عدم اعطاء المراه الشرقيه حقها في العمل والممارسات اليوميه التي يعتبرها هو شئ عادي جدآ له بل واقل من العادي .
4 - لم تنل المراه اي حق من الحقوق التي ينص عليها الانجيل او نص عليها كلام الله او حتي الضمير الذكوري .
5 - عانت دائمآ الزوجة من رد فعل زوجها بعد عودته من العمل فلو انه تشاجر في الخارج فهو يكمل المشاجرة مع الزوجة وكانها هي السبب في تشاجرة بالخارج .
هناك اسباب كثيرة جدآ اكثر من ذلك ولكن اريد قبل ان اتوغل في مستنقعات الهجوم علي الرجال الذين انا واحد منهم انة انبه المراه الي انها جزء مما وضعه الرجل بهذه المعايير اي انها هي صاحبة جزء كبير مما ال اليها حالها .......... لا اريد ان ابتعد عن الموضوع كثيرآ ولكن في الاول  اعتذر وبشده عما جناه كثير من الرجال وليس كلهم فهناك من الرجال الذين كانوا مثالا يحتذي به لمعالمة زوجاتهم ولم يقصروا في حقهم وهؤلاء ايستحقون ايضآ ان نذكرهم فهؤلاء هم كانوا بحق ........ رجال .
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



samer12 قال:


> ربنا يباركك Dona Nabil
> ولا يهمك ....عادي تعودنا على ظلمكم :t33:



هو مين اللى قال مفيش فايده يا سامر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t32:


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> اخواتي واصدقائي في المسيح وكل من هو يحمل الجينات الانثوية شكلآ وموضوعآ اريد ان اقدم اسفآ وتوضيحآ كبيرآ وسأحاول ان الخصه في السطور الاتيه لابينه وابين اسبابه ولكن الهدف منه هو الاعتذار للجنس البشري كله عما بدر من الرجل في حق المرأه التي هي اصل البشرية او هي الام منذ الازل وهي اهم واحلي اشياء في هذا العالم اقول كلامي هذا وهناك صورة واحده في خيالي هي صورة امي :
> 1- الرجل يعامل المراه اسوء معاملة منذ القديم اما بالاهانه او بالضرب او او من الوسائل التي من الممكن ان تأخذ كتب لشرحها فقط .
> 2 - اخذ الرجل لنفسه كل حقوق الاخذ بالرأي والتحكم بكل ماهو من حقة او ماهو ليس من حقة واخذآ حق المراه كذلك .
> ...



بجد مش قادره اصدق .....ده رأيك ولا مستلفه .......اصل مش ممكن يكون رأيك رائع كده ..... عامةً ألف شكر ونورت الموضوع برأيك الواقعى جداااااااا  ......


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

سلام المسيح :
ياحول العالم يعني لا كلمة الحق تنفع ولا الكلام الباطل بينفع .......... يعني اتلم ومقولش اي حاجة عشان تستريحي يعني ارهابيه هناك وكمان فارده عضلاتك هنا علينا ليه ده انا غلبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح :
> ياحول العالم يعني لا كلمة الحق تنفع ولا الكلام الباطل بينفع .......... يعني اتلم ومقولش اي حاجة عشان تستريحي يعني ارهابيه هناك وكمان فارده عضلاتك هنا علينا ليه ده انا غلبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان



هههههههههه غلبان أووووووووى .
 اصل بصراحه انا مستعجبه شويه من رأيك اللى قلته لكن  طالما انك قلت ان دى كلمة الحق والموضوع التانى هو كلام باطل يبقى اتفقنا وكله مظبوط :gy0000:
وبعدين هى فين العضلات دى :gun:


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

سلام المسيح :
مش عضلات الفم عند التمساح هي اقوي عضلاته 
اهو انتي بتتكلمي دلوقتي وكلامك كان زي المنشار 
امال المفكرين من امثالي هيهربوا منين غير من التماسيح ................وسلميلي علي نهر الامازون


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح :
> مش عضلات الفم عند التمساح هي اقوي عضلاته
> اهو انتي بتتكلمي دلوقتي وكلامك كان زي المنشار
> امال المفكرين من امثالي هيهربوا منين غير من التماسيح ................وسلميلي علي نهر الامازون


ده انت شوهتنى على الاخر خلتنى ارهابيه وتمساح وفارده عضلاتى ومش فاكره ايه تانى :smil13: ......يا ساتر  ......ومين المفكرين امثالك دول :a82: ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

سلام المسيح :
المفكرين من امثالي مش عارف بس كلمة كده قولتها هو انتي هتقفيلي علي الكلمة اهلاوية صحيح


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح :
> المفكرين من امثالي مش عارف بس كلمة كده قولتها هو انتي هتقفيلي علي الكلمة اهلاوية صحيح



لا يا عم اتكلم براحتك هو الكلام بفلوس:w00t: ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ......احلام زملكاويه صحيح .:a63:


----------



## twety (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههه
الموضوع قلب اهلى وزمااااااااااااااالك

بس قوليلى يادونا يا اختى

هما الزمالكويه
ازاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى
جايلهم نفس يتكلمووووووا؟؟؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



twety قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> الموضوع قلب اهلى وزمااااااااااااااالك
> 
> بس قوليلى يادونا يا اختى
> ...



ما هو ده السؤال اللى انا عماله اسأله جايبين منين النفس بعد التدهور اللى حاصل فى فريقهم بس الظاهر كده والله اعلم يا تويتى يا اختى انها حلاوة روح هههههههههه


----------



## twety (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

اتكلم بقى فى الموضوع
انا بجد ده نفس تفكيرى
وكنت بتناقش مع المدير بتاعى كده فى الشغل
النتيجه طلعت انا متعصبه للمراءة
ويايعنى ظالمه الراجل الغلبان ياحرام 
المهم بجد
انا مبسووطه جدا جدا جدا بكلام الجنس الاخر الى قالوه 
المعترفين بصحه الكلام ده
وميرسى ليطى ياقمرنا
يارفعه راسناااااااااااااااااااااااا:smil12:


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

*سلام المسيح :
علي فكرة الكلام اللي انا قولته ده صعب جدآ اني اقوله بس ده جوا كل واحد من الرجال اللي حوالينا يعني كلهم عارفين ان المرأه مش واخده حقها بس مجتمعنا هو اللي اجبرنا علي كده ومتهيألي انك يادونا في الاول قولتي ان لما حد يعوز يعيب في حد او يعايرة يشبهه بالمرأه وطبعآ الجلة ده هي عبارة عن موروثات شعبيه داخلنا لان المراه لاتحمل الاحترام الكافي في المجتمع الشرقي ...... لان الاغلبيه ممـآ هم لايقيمون وزنآ للمرأه من الاساس ولكني ارجع واقول ان هناك من يعامل المرأه كملكه وهم ايضآ يستحقون الذكر*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



twety قال:


> اتكلم بقى فى الموضوع
> انا بجد ده نفس تفكيرى
> وكنت بتناقش مع المدير بتاعى كده فى الشغل
> النتيجه طلعت انا متعصبه للمراءة
> ...



الموضوع مش موضوع تعصب يا تويتى ........احنا مننكرش ان وضع المرأه النهارده اختلف عن ايام جداتنا واصبح للمرأه وضعها فى المجتمع وطبعاً ده مجاش بالساهل لكن بعد كفاح طويل الاول علشان تاخد حقها فى التعليم وبعدين علشان تثبت مهارتها فى سوق العمل وفى مختلف المجالات ولكن المشكله تكمن فى دواخل النفس البشريه والجينات الموروثه فى الرجل الذى ما يزال يعتقد ان المرأه مجرد تابع له وانها مواطن درجه تانيه ولكى لا اكون ظالمه كما يتهمنى البعض أقول بعض الرجال ولو انهم اغلبيه ......ميرسى يا تويتى وربنا ينصرك على مديرك .


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

*سلام المسيح :
شكرآ ليكي يادونا علي تفهمك للموقف وعلي انك مقدرة ان فيه ناس بجد بتعامل المرأه معاملة حسنه جدآ*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> شكرآ ليكي يادونا علي تفهمك للموقف وعلي انك مقدرة ان فيه ناس بجد بتعامل المرأه معاملة حسنه جدآ*​



طبعاً التعميم فى أى موضوع هو حكم غير واقعى وخصوصاً فى المعاملات الانسانيه ....ثم انه ( تفاح من ذهب فى مصوغ من فضه كلمة مقوله فى محلها ).......... ميرسى يا برينس على ذوقك وربنا يخليك يا نصير المرأه :crazy_pil.


----------



## red_pansy (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> طبعاً التعميم فى أى موضوع هو حكم غير واقعى وخصوصاً فى المعاملات الانسانيه ....ثم انه ( تفاح من ذهب فى مصوغ من فضه كلمة مقوله فى محلها ).......... ميرسى يا برينس على ذوقك وربنا يخليك يا نصير المرأه :crazy_pil.


*وانا معاكى يادونا :94:*
*يااااااااااااااارب الرجاله يتعلموا منك:gy0000:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



red_pansy قال:


> *وانا معاكى يادونا :94:*
> *يااااااااااااااارب الرجاله يتعلموا منك:gy0000:*​



ميرسى يا مريومه يا قمر و وحشاااااااااااااااااانى كتير:t25: .


----------



## twety (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

قولى يااااااااااااااارب
احسن المدير ده تبعنى بجد
ههههههههههههههه

مخه صعيدى باين علييييييييييه
بس بجد نشكر ربنا
ان دلوقت العقول اتفتحت مش زى زمااااااان
نشكر ربنا على اى حااااااااااال


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



twety قال:


> قولى يااااااااااااااارب
> احسن المدير ده تبعنى بجد
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



 يا دى المدير اللى عاملك عقده :blush2:
وعندك حق اكيد النهارده غير زمان واكيد بكره غير النهارده ......يعنى فى أمل يجى يوم ويطالب فيه الرجل بمساااواته بالمرأه ويبقوا يقابلونا :beee:


----------



## MarMar2004 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

الموضوع بجد جميل كدة فعلا احنا حقنا متاخذ في البلد دي 
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا دونا 
ارجوكم صلو من اجلي​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



MarMar2004 قال:


> الموضوع بجد جميل كدة فعلا احنا حقنا متاخذ في البلد دي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك يا دونا
> ارجوكم صلو من اجلي​



:new5:ميرسى يا مرموره وانا مبسوطه جداً ان الموضوع عجبك .....ربنا معاكى يسندك ويباركك .


----------



## farawala (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

الرجالة باين عليهم طلعوا صنف عايز الحرق وميستهلوش يعيشوا مع الملايكة(الستات)
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## G E O R G E (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

كل واحد يروح القسم وياخد حقة هناك ههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



farawala قال:


> الرجالة باين عليهم طلعوا صنف عايز الحرق وميستهلوش يعيشوا مع الملايكة(الستات)
> ههههههههههههههههههه



يعنى انت تغيب تغيب يا ابو فراوله وتيجى تدخل فينا شمال كده هههههههههه يا فندم محدش قال ان اى  حد فيهم ملايكه لكن احنا هنا بعد اذن سيادتك وبدون اى زعل بنتكلم عن نوع أى صنف أى ماركه أى موديل معين من الرجال مبنعممممممممممممش ........ياااااااااااااا رب سامحنى على اليوم اللى فكرت فيه اكتب الموضوع ده ههههههههههه .


----------



## red_pansy (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



G E O R G E قال:


> كل واحد يروح القسم وياخد حقة هناك ههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
_*بتحلم*_ :gy0000:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



G E O R G E قال:


> كل واحد يروح القسم وياخد حقة هناك ههههههههههه



  وعلى ايه الاقسام قلبك أبيض وده حتى الرجااال قواامون ......ومحدش قال غير كده يعنى :t17:


----------



## farawala (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

Hi Dona 
كلامى لم يكن بدافع الهجوم ولكنة كان بدافع الحيرة
اذا جلس الرجل فى البيت لا يعجب بعض الزوجات واذا خرج من البيت لا يعجب البعض الأخر حيرتونا
وماذا سوف يضر اذا خرج الرجل لبعض الوقت مع اصدقاءة واين هى التضحية التى تقوم بها الزوجة ؟هل هى العناية بالأطفال؟بمن سوف نعهد بتربيتهم الا على الزوجات.هل التضحية هى اعداد الوجبات ؟بعد وجود الأدوات المنزلية الحديثة لم يعد هناك اى تعب او مجهود
أما الرجل فهو الذى يشقى فى عملة لكى يوفر لأسرتة حياة سعيدة
وخصوصا طلبات الزوجة الت لا تنتهى
وفى النهاية أود ان أقول بدون تضحية الزوجة والزوج معا لن تكون هناك حياة سعبدة
فلا مجال للشكوى


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



farawala قال:


> Hi Dona
> كلامى لم يكن بدافع الهجوم ولكنة كان بدافع الحيرة
> اذا جلس الرجل فى البيت لا يعجب بعض الزوجات واذا خرج من البيت لا يعجب البعض الأخر حيرتونا
> وماذا سوف يضر اذا خرج الرجل لبعض الوقت مع اصدقاءة واين هى التضحية التى تقوم بها الزوجة ؟هل هى العناية بالأطفال؟بمن سوف نعهد بتربيتهم الا على الزوجات.هل التضحية هى اعداد الوجبات ؟بعد وجود الأدوات المنزلية الحديثة لم يعد هناك اى تعب او مجهود
> ...



أخى العزيز ابو فراوله ........ انا مبقولش ابدا ان الرجل يرجع من شغله يتحبس فى البيت لكن ممكن يخرج مثلا يوم فى الاسبوع لمقابلة اصدقائه ويوم ياخد اسرته لزياره عائليه أو مجامله لاسره صديقه أو للفسحه فى اى مكان يختاره ويوم ينزلوا الكنيسه يحضروا اجتماع وهكذا لكن انا اعرف زوج مثلا ويعمل مدرس مش فاكره مدرس ايه كل يوم بعد العمل يذهب لمنزله علشان ياكل وينزل للقهوه ويرجع لما اولاده كلهم يناموا وحتى  زوجته بتكون نامت لتعبها من الانتظار ..تسمح تقولى بقى دى تبقى حياه زوجيه أزاى:smil13: .....وبعدين ليه الرجل دايماً بيستنكر انه يشارك فى تربية اطفاله حتى ولو بشىء بسيط على سبيل تخفيف الحمل عن زوجته وبيفتكر ان تحمله لمصاريفهم يكفى وبعدين مين اللى قال ان الاجهزه الحديثه تكفى لنظافة البيت  :dntknw: طيب متسيبوها تشتغل لوحديها من غير مساعدة الزوجه للاجهزه ......حراااااااااام ........( معلش اصلى لسه منضفه البيت النهارده ).هههههههه وبعدين انا مصره على انى بتكلم على الرجل المقصر ......الرجل الانانى اللى عايش حياته بدون تحمل ادنى مسئووليه ........وعجبتنى أااوى مقولتك الاخيره عن تضحية الطرفين ...لكن موضوع الزوجه المتطلبه دى نوعيه من الزوجااات مش كلهم وممكن نبقى نعمل موضوع مخصوص عن الزوجه المتطلبه والزوج المتطلب ......اشكرك بشده وبجد منووور المووضوع .....تحياااتى لفراوله ومامتها .


----------



## farawala (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

ميرسى أوى على ردك المقنع وميرسى تانى على تحياتك للأسرة


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



farawala قال:


> ميرسى أوى على ردك المقنع وميرسى تانى على تحياتك للأسرة



 ميرسى على ذوقك وبجد نورت الموضوع:flowers: .


----------



## G E O R G E (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> وعلى ايه الاقسام قلبك أبيض وده حتى الرجااال قواامون ......ومحدش قال غير كده يعنى :t17:



الرجال قوامون على ...... دى عندهم هما مش عندنا 
احنا عندنا حاجة تانية المرأة يجماعة مش عسكرى امن مركزى بالعكس دة فيهم صفات جميلة قوى بس بتطلع فى اوقات واقوقات لأ (القلب ومايريد )


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



G E O R G E قال:


> الرجال قوامون على ...... دى عندهم هما مش عندنا
> احنا عندنا حاجة تانية المرأة يجماعة مش عسكرى امن مركزى بالعكس دة فيهم صفات جميلة قوى بس بتطلع فى اوقات واقوقات لأ (القلب ومايريد )



هههههههههه يعنى انا مش عارفه يا جورج انها عندهم   مش عندنا ..انا كنت بهذر ز يك ولا انت كنت ناوى تاخدنا القسم بجد :thnk0001:
وبعدين تعال هنا انت قصدك ان المرأه بحالات ولا ايه هههههههههه؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## G E O R G E (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

:99::99:





Dona Nabil قال:


> هههههههههه يعنى انا مش عارفه يا جورج انها عندهم   مش عندنا ..انا كنت بهذر ز يك ولا انت كنت ناوى تاخدنا القسم بجد :thnk0001:
> وبعدين تعال هنا انت قصدك ان المرأه بحالات ولا ايه هههههههههه؟؟؟؟؟



|انتى لسة الى عارفة انهم بحالأات يوم معاك ويوم عليك واليوم الى بيبقى معاك بتكون زى الملأاك  اما اليوم الى عليك يبقى ربنا يتولأاك ههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



G E O R G E قال:


> :99::99:
> 
> |انتى لسة الى عارفة انهم بحالأات يوم معاك ويوم عليك واليوم الى بيبقى معاك بتكون زى الملأاك  اما اليوم الى عليك يبقى ربنا يتولأاك ههههههه



ايه ده انت أد  الكلام ده؟؟؟  .......ده شكلك انت اللى هتروح القسم:thnk0001:


----------



## tota E (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



red_pansy قال:


> *يالهوووووى يادونا الرجاله خايفه:ura1:*
> ​


 :sami31: الرجال لا يخافون من احد ابد عن تجربة اسئلينى انا-  انا متزوجة من سبعة سنوات ونصف  وانا اكيد اكيد فى مصر


----------



## red_pansy (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



tota E قال:


> :sami31: الرجال لا يخافون من احد ابد عن تجربة اسئلينى انا- انا متزوجة من سبعة سنوات ونصف وانا اكيد اكيد فى مصر


*هههههههههههههههه*
*انا معاكى فى اننا فعلا فى مصر :cry2:*
*بس المفروض مش كده الله فين العين الحمره *
*وفين السيف المسلول :budo:*
*على فكره انا لما اتجوز هايبقى اى كلمه اى نفس يعمله مفيش غير كده معاه :1035pk:*
*هو احنا لعبه يعنى  ولا ايه:186fx:*
*المهم ربنا معاكى ياقمره  وشدى حيلك :1286B2~161:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



tota E قال:


> :sami31: الرجال لا يخافون من احد ابد عن تجربة اسئلينى انا-  انا متزوجة من سبعة سنوات ونصف  وانا اكيد اكيد فى مصر



لا عيب عليكى تقولى كده يا توته بس الظاهر انتى بس اللى محتاجه درس خصوصى فى فن معاملة الرجل :smil12:..........شكرا لمرورك حبيبتى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## tota E (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



red_pansy قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *انا معاكى فى اننا فعلا فى مصر :cry2:*
> *بس المفروض مش كده الله فين العين الحمره *
> *وفين السيف المسلول :budo:*
> ...



شكلك كده متعرفيش الرجال 
كان غيرك اشطر  فى الخطوبة بيكونوا روميو :mus25:وبعد الجواز بيكون الرجل العظيم الذى وراء كل مشكلة عظيمة:gun:


----------



## Sara Sam (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

انا عضوه جديده ولكن من الناس التي تؤمن جدا بالرأى ان المرأة مظلومه جدا في هذا المجتمع المصري كما قلت ولكن احب ان اوضح لكى شيئا ان هذة المراه هي ليست المرأة المسيحية


----------



## mero_engel (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

*اكيد الت هي المظلوم في الدنيا لانها بتتحمل المسئوليه بجد*
*في الوقت اللي بيكون في ارجاله مش فاضيه انها تشارك في المسئوليه دي*
*وفي الاخر لما يتكلموا عن قوه التحمل وعن المسئوليه*
*يقولو الراجل*
*وكاني المراه ملهاش اي لزمه حقيقي زمن غريب*
*مرسي يادونا علي موضوعك المهم جدا*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



Sara Sam قال:


> انا عضوه جديده ولكن من الناس التي تؤمن جدا بالرأى ان المرأة مظلومه جدا في هذا المجتمع المصري كما قلت ولكن احب ان اوضح لكى شيئا ان هذة المراه هي ليست المرأة المسيحية



يا ساره نحن هنا  نناقش نظرة المجتمع والرجل للمرأه  ولا نعنى بذلك نظرة الدين   للمرأه ......اتمنى ان تكون الفكره قد وصلتك ......ميرسى لمرورك واهلا بيكى معانا .


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



tota E قال:


> شكلك كده متعرفيش الرجال
> كان غيرك اشطر  فى الخطوبة بيكونوا روميو :mus25:وبعد الجواز بيكون الرجل العظيم الذى وراء كل مشكلة عظيمة:gun:



 عقديلنا البنت بقى يا توته واحنا عايزين نجوزها ونخلص :a82:


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



mero_engel قال:


> *اكيد الت هي المظلوم في الدنيا لانها بتتحمل المسئوليه بجد*
> *في الوقت اللي بيكون في ارجاله مش فاضيه انها تشارك في المسئوليه دي*
> *وفي الاخر لما يتكلموا عن قوه التحمل وعن المسئوليه*
> *يقولو الراجل*
> ...



ميرسى يا ميرو يا حبيبتى وربنا على الظالم والمفترى هههههههههه....نورتى الموضوع بجد ......وربنا يباركك.


----------



## R_love_Y (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

_لماذا تحدث الزلازل؟_
_وتوجد الشقوق ؟؟_
_قد يحدث بعض الاحيان تشابك الصخور وغصة البحار...._
_وبما انهم متساويين في الحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب_
_اذن !!!!!!!!!_
_ في نهاية الامر لايوجد شي يفصل المرأة عن الرجل لانها نصفه الحلو_


----------



## R_love_Y (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

_لماذا تحدث الزلازل؟_
_وتوجد الشقوق ؟؟_
_قد يحدث بعض الاحيان تشابك الصخور وغصة البحار...._
_وبما انهم متساويين في الحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب_
_اذن !!!!!!!!!_
_في نهاية الامر لايوجد شي يفصل المرأة عن الرجل لانها نصفه الحلو_


----------



## جوهرة القصر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

بصراحة الموضوع كتير حلو لانو نص الكلام صح المرأة بهذا الزمان حقها صار مهضوم ولما نسال ليش هل الظلم وليش هيك صاير فيها بتسمع بس كلمة لانها مرأة أوا ليست هي المرأة انسان من دم ولحم وهي نصف المجتمع وهي اساس هذا المجتمع ولولها مو  مستحيل يكون او ينبني مجتمع صالح هو صحيح كل مرأة عن مرأة تختلف  الرجل له أخطاء وكذلك المرأة ولا أحد معصوم عن الغلط فمثلا بنلاقي بالمجتمع الشرقي يفضل إنجاب الصبي عن الفتاة وهذا راجع للافكار القديمة المثوارت بين الناس ولكن لا يسعوني سوى القول الله يدهينا ويثبتنا على العقل والدين Dona Nabilمشكورة على الموضوع:smil12:


----------



## feeby saad (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

صحيح احنا في عصر المساواه بين الرجل والمرأة لكن مش المفروض ان المرأة تنسي واجباتها كأمرأة 
       ووصية الله لها . ولما الله خلق حواء لآدم خلقها لتكون معينة نظيره 
       المرأة بحكمتها وعقلها وتنازلها عن الأنا  وحبها لزوجها ولبيتها واولادها تقدر تغير كتير من طباع الرجل 
       والغير مستحبة لدي اي أمرأة 

                                      امرأة فاضلة ثمنها يفوق اللآلئ 

                                     ربنا يبارك في خدمتكم ويعوضكم


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

* الرجل : طفل فى احتياج دائم للعطف والحب والتشجيع رغم عدم اظهار ذلك او عدم وضوحة فى بعض الاحيان الا انها الحقيقة واى امرأة تستطيع اكتشاف ذلك بسهولة عند تعاملها مع الرجل الذى تحبة لذا يعتبر من السعل فهم الرجل رغم الاعتقاد بغموضه احياناً.

*المرأة : عجز الكثير من الكتاب وعلماء النفس والعلوم الانسانية عن فهم المرأة وحلها ومعرفة لغزها رغم أن البعض قد يكون قد وصل الى شيء من رموزها، لكن لم يستطع احد حلها وكلهم اعترفوا بذلك، رغم أن ذلك سهل جداً ـ فالتعامل مع المرأة ـ هو (الاحترام - الثقة)، حب + حنان + وفاء + عطاء = حب بلا حدود، حب لم يعشه أحد بهذا الوجود، لكن أصعب مافي هذه المعادلة هو أن تكون نابعة من قلب صادق، قلب عاشق، وألا تكون كذبا أو مشاعر مزيفة لأى غرض ما .


----------



## assyrian girl (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

thx alot for ur nice topic
God bless you


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

المرأة حديقة تتحول – أحياناً – الى صحراء لا تصلح إلا لزراعة الصبار . .


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

المرأة كالعقرب تشُق طريقها في الحياة . . بأن تلدغ من يقف في طريقها


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

المرأة وحدها . . هي التي علمتني ما هي المرأة


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

المرأة نصف الحياة . . إذا كانت مخلصة لزوجها


----------



## bbadydou (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

*الاسلام هو ممجد المراة*
اعلمي يا اختاه ان الاسلام قبل 15 قرنا اعطى للمراة حقوقها كاملة


----------



## bbadydou (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

*جاء في القران الكريم قوله تعالى*
باسم الله الرحمان الرحيم . يا ايها اللدين امنو انا خلقناكم من دكر و انتى و جعلناكم شعوبا و قبائلا لتعارفو ان اكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم.


----------



## وفاء فوزي (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

أنا معاكي في كل اللي بتقوليه لكن هناك حل
لابد من تغيير النظره الدونيه للمرأه في هذا المجتمع الذكوري من خلال تربيه جيل جديد متحرر من تلك القيود العرفيه التي فرضت علينا وذلك يحتاج إلى والدين متحررين لا يهمهم هذه  التقاليد والأعراف الظالمة المظلمه
وليس ذاك قاصراً على البيت فقط بل أيضا على المدراس والجامعات أن تأتي بعلمين وأساتذه على حق وليس الذين نراهم اليوم مدعين العلم وهم في قمة الجهل بسبب فكرهم المظلم
وأيضاً نحتاج إلى إعلام واع يقوم القائمين عليه ببث أفكار تحرريه وإزاله تلك الصورة المتكرره علينا في المسلسلات عندما نجد رجلا يصفع إمرأته على وجهها حتى ولو كانت أمام الجميع ومع ذلك لا يمكن أن يقوم أحد بلفت نظره أو لومه لأن هذا حق لإن من حق الرجل أن يضرب إمرأته إن خالفته
والرجل الذي يطلق ويرد إمرأته كما يشاء 
والذي يمنع إمرأته من العمل كما يشاء
وأخر يقبل ذلك لكنه لا يقبل مشاركتها أبداً في باقي مسئولياتها في المنزل 
إن الرجل ببساطه لو إنصت للكتاب المقدس ورأى نظرة الرب وتقديره للمرأه أكيد سيسعى جاهداً هو وغيره لتغيير تلك الأفكار
لكن الكل إستسلم للتقاليد والفرجه على الأفلام والمسلسلات 
صحيح هلك شعبي من عدم المعرفه  
عندي ملاحظه بسيطه ولكني أعتقد أنها مهمة وهي إن تعاليم الكتاب المقدس لا يمكن أن تبني ذلك الجيل الذي نحلم به إلا إذا قامت الكنيسه بتخصيص ندوات وإجتماعات بل ومدارس روحيه لإزاله هذا الظلام ونشر الأفكار الكتابيه السليمه عن المرأه 
لأني في رأيي الشخصي أجد التعليم الأكثر تركيزا في الكنيسه فيما يخص المرأه هو (إيها النساء إخضعن لرجالكن - كانت ساره تدعو إبراهيم يا سيدي - أن حواء هي التي أغوت آدم للأكل من الشجره)
هذه أكثر التعاليم  التي تبثها الكنيسه للأسف في حين أنها أحيانا تلمح لباقي التعاليم الأخرى مثل (أيها الرجال أحبوا نسائكم وباقي التعاليم التي أشرت لها إيها الأخت العزيزة)


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

في رأيي أن هذه الثقافة المريضة هي التي تخلق من المرأة كائنا غير سوي يبحث عن جلاد يسومها سوء العذاب، ويجعلها تحترم هذا النموذج ومن ثم ترضخ له وترضى بأن تعيش حياة تستلب فيها كرامتها وتنتهك من خلالها إنسانيتها، ثم تمرر هذا الاستلاب والخضوع إلى الأجيال التي تربيها فترضعهم الخنوع والضعف والمذلة. كما ان هذه الثقافة هي أيضا المسؤولة عن نشوء علاقات غير سوية بين الرجال والنساء، لأنها تحقن الرجل بأوهام ذكورية مريضة ونرجسية بغيضة تشعره أنه في مكانة أعلى من مكانة المرأة وأنه يتوجب عليها تقديم فروض الولاء والطاعة له حتى في حالة إدراكها لتجنيه عليها وشعورها بظلمه لها، في نفس الوقت الذي تضخ فيه داخل عروق المرأة أنها مخلوق ناقص الادراك غير مكتمل الوعي وأنها غير قادرة على الحكم الصائب على الأمور، وأنها محتاجة دائما لذكر يحميها ويذود عنها وبذلك تتم عملية الاستلاب الكاملة بتجريدها من الثقة بنفسها وهي أهم سلاح يواجه به الإنسان الحياة وإشكالياتها. فماذا نتوقع من الفتاة التي تُنّشأ وهي تشعر أن أخاها الأصغر منها يفضلها ويتفوق عليها لمجرد كونه ذكرا؟! وماذا نتوقع من الفتى الذي يُصب في وعيه أن له امتيازات على أخته حتى لو كانت تكبره سنا وتفوقه وعيا وتجاوزه تجارب وحكمة؟! وماذا نتوقع من رجل تعلم أن له حقوقا على المرأة ولم يتعلم أن عليه كي يحصل على هذه الحقوق أن يؤدي الواجبات المنوط به القيام بها


----------



## رانا (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

جميل دونا انا شايفه المناقش اشتدت خالص  انا بحب اهدى النفوس  هى المرأه مظلومه والرجل مظلوم من المجتمع والظروف المحيطه الست من الشغل للبيت للاولاد ومفروض تراعيه وهو داير فى طاحونه الشعل علشان يوفر الاساسيات وشخط ونتر من الرؤساء عاوزين ايه تانه منه العمليه عوزه شويه حسابات وتنظيم علشان كل واحد يعرف مين هايعمل ايه امتى ازاى


----------



## rosemary84 (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يباركك​


----------



## جومان (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

اوك انا معاكو فى الكلم دة بس فى حاجة صغير ممكن وحد متزوجة تكلم جزة بطريقة مش حلوة 
وهو ميعجبهوش الكلم يطلاق​


----------



## amad_almalk (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يبركك*​*


----------



## snow white (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

أنا شايفة ان دونا اتكلمت عن راجل مش حلو خالص وطبعا مش كل الرجالة كده واتكلمت عن ست حلوة اوى وطبعا برضه مش كلهم كده المفروض ان دى حالة
ايوة حااااااااااالة واللى مفيش اعتراض عليه ان مش كل الناس زى بعض
الرجالة انواع زى ما الستات كمان انواع فهى مش طبيعة فى الراجل انه على طول انانى ولا المرأة على طول مضحية بس العملية محتاجة ان الاتنين يفهموا بعض كويس عشان يعرفوا يتعاملوا مع بعش وكل واحد يعرف التانى عايز ايه عشان مايظلمهوش ولا يقصر فى حقه
وخلاويييييييييييص


----------



## arc_maro (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

بصراحة يادونا
مش كل المشاكل بيبقى سببها الراجل و المرأة بتبقى الصبورة الحموله
عن تجربة اوقات كتير وو خصوصا فى الوقت الحالى كتير من المشاكل داخل الاسرة او حتى ايام الخطوبة بتبقى سببها المرأة و الراجل بيحاول يصلح بس مش بيقدر و بيقى هو الصبور و الحمول
و المرأة الحكيمة هى اللى تقدر تبنى بيتها


----------



## the sad man (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

اولا انا معاكى فى كل اللى قولتية وفعلا احنا مقصرين جدا فى حق المراة  وانا شاب عضو جديد وبشكرك على الموضوع


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



R_love_Y قال:


> _لماذا تحدث الزلازل؟_
> _وتوجد الشقوق ؟؟_
> _قد يحدث بعض الاحيان تشابك الصخور وغصة البحار...._
> _وبما انهم متساويين في الحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب_
> ...



هههههههههههه ميرررسى على تعليقك العسسسل يا R_love_Y وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



جوهرة القصر قال:


> بصراحة الموضوع كتير حلو لانو نص الكلام صح المرأة بهذا الزمان حقها صار مهضوم ولما نسال ليش هل الظلم وليش هيك صاير فيها بتسمع بس كلمة لانها مرأة أوا ليست هي المرأة انسان من دم ولحم وهي نصف المجتمع وهي اساس هذا المجتمع ولولها مو  مستحيل يكون او ينبني مجتمع صالح هو صحيح كل مرأة عن مرأة تختلف  الرجل له أخطاء وكذلك المرأة ولا أحد معصوم عن الغلط فمثلا بنلاقي بالمجتمع الشرقي يفضل إنجاب الصبي عن الفتاة وهذا راجع للافكار القديمة المثوارت بين الناس ولكن لا يسعوني سوى القول الله يدهينا ويثبتنا على العقل والدين Dona Nabilمشكورة على الموضوع:smil12:



ميرررسى يا جوهرة القصر على التعليق الرائع وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



feeby saad قال:


> صحيح احنا في عصر المساواه بين الرجل والمرأة لكن مش المفروض ان المرأة تنسي واجباتها كأمرأة
> ووصية الله لها . ولما الله خلق حواء لآدم خلقها لتكون معينة نظيره
> المرأة بحكمتها وعقلها وتنازلها عن الأنا  وحبها لزوجها ولبيتها واولادها تقدر تغير كتير من طباع الرجل
> والغير مستحبة لدي اي أمرأة
> ...



ميررسى يا فيبى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



ارمين اكوب داود قال:


> * الرجل : طفل فى احتياج دائم للعطف والحب والتشجيع رغم عدم اظهار ذلك او عدم وضوحة فى بعض الاحيان الا انها الحقيقة واى امرأة تستطيع اكتشاف ذلك بسهولة عند تعاملها مع الرجل الذى تحبة لذا يعتبر من السعل فهم الرجل رغم الاعتقاد بغموضه احياناً.
> 
> *المرأة : عجز الكثير من الكتاب وعلماء النفس والعلوم الانسانية عن فهم المرأة وحلها ومعرفة لغزها رغم أن البعض قد يكون قد وصل الى شيء من رموزها، لكن لم يستطع احد حلها وكلهم اعترفوا بذلك، رغم أن ذلك سهل جداً ـ فالتعامل مع المرأة ـ هو (الاحترام - الثقة)، حب + حنان + وفاء + عطاء = حب بلا حدود، حب لم يعشه أحد بهذا الوجود، لكن أصعب مافي هذه المعادلة هو أن تكون نابعة من قلب صادق، قلب عاشق، وألا تكون كذبا أو مشاعر مزيفة لأى غرض ما .



دائما ما تثر ى الموضوعات بارائك وتعليقاتك .....ميرررسى ارمين وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



assyrian girl قال:


> thx alot for ur nice topic
> God bless you



ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على مرووورك وربنا يبارك حياتك:t25: .


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



ارمين اكوب داود قال:


> المرأة حديقة تتحول – أحياناً – الى صحراء لا تصلح إلا لزراعة الصبار . .



ألست معى فى ان تخول المرأه أحيانا لصحراء هو بفعل  فاعل .. وأن الفاعل هنا هو الرجل ..وفى الغالب يكون فعله عن عمد وقصد وبنيه مبيته :thnk0001:.
فالمرأه ان نظرت لها على الطبيعه .....تجد مخلوق حنون بطبعه شديد الحساسيه بفضل غريزة الامومه الموجوده بداخلها ..  تعشق الدنيا بكل ما خلق فيها ..لا تبغى أكثر من المعامله الجيده لتثمر وتترعرع كالارض الثريه التى تطرح ثماراً جيده فأنظر لهذه الارض التى ان اهملتها تتحول كصحراء بدون أدنى ذنب منها ..تلك هى المرأه .
اشكر مرورك أرمين وفى أنتظار المزيد من أرائك .


----------



## joo_jesus (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

بسم الرب يسوع المسيح
  موضوع جميل احب  اتكلم فية بصي سيدتي الفاضلة كلنا عارفين ان المراة في المجتمع الشرقي تعاني من قديود كثيرة منها ان الرجل هو الحاكم الناهي في القرارات  ودي اكبر مشكلة بتواجة المراة في مجتمعنا مما يسبب لتفكك اوسري بس انا احب اعرفك حاجة اللة لم يخلقنا اشرار بل ابرار وعلشان تحكممي علي راجل ترجعي الي التربية بتعتة هي اللي بتاسر علية في الكبر يعني سبب بحث الرجل عن اللهو خارج بيتة انا من رايي بان العيب مش في المراة بل المراة لها مني كل احتراما وتقديرا المرة هي نصف المجتمع وهي كيان لبيت اوسري سعيد كلنا طبعا نعرف الكلام اللي بيقول وراء كل رجل عظيم امراة وانا اؤكد ذللك اكبر دليل عندي هي مامتي 
 بس انتي هاجمتي الرجل بطريقة وحشية وجبتي العيب  في كل المشاكل علي الرجل بصي انا معاكي في  ان فية رجال مستهتريت لا يعرفون معنا الحياة الزوجية ولا الارطباط المقدس بيرجع دة لاية عدم تمسك الانسان اي من الجنسين  بالقيم الدينة والالتجاء للرب يسوع وزى ما فية راجل مستهتر فية امراة متصلتة يعني مفيش مشكلة ليها طرف واحد بس انا احب اقول ان كثرة المشاكل بين الرجل والمراة  هي من الرجل وهذا لا يمنع من وجود رجال في قمة الرجولة سيدتي الفاضلة احب ان  اعرفك بان هذة الكلمة لها معاني كثيرة كلمة الرجولة لا تطلق علي كل  من شب او شابا ولكن في اخر كلامي  احب اقول لكي ان لا للمراة كيان ولا وجود بدون الرجل 
اما المراة فلها منا كل احترام وتقدير  
سلام الرب معكم 
                                                      اخوكو في المسيح  جوووووووووووووووو


----------



## joo_jesus (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

احب ارد علي الاخت اللي بتقول بان  الرجالة هربو  لا الرجل لا يعرف الهروب او الاستخباء الرجل انتم شبهتوة بالنعامة التي عندما تشعر بالخطر تدفن راسها في الرمال خشيتا من الخطر اما انا اقول لكم الرجل رجل داءما اذا عاش عاش رجل وان مات مات رجل  
                                   وشكرا 
                                              جوووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## joo_jesus (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

من قال بان المراة ليس لها حق بل لها كل حقوقها ليس  انسان وضع هذا الحق بل اللة من وضعة ولكن اخوتي في الرب ليس انسان يهضر حق اي احد باطلا بل صاحب الحق هو من يهدرة
                             وليس الرجل كما تدعون علية بدرلاكولا  ولا بالتنين انتو من كلامكم تطلقون علي الرجل بانة وحش لا يعرف الرحمة ولا الرئفة 
              من قال هذا بداخل الرجل قلب ينبض  ودماء تددفق يعني بالعربي بيحس 
          عايز اقول ممكن مشاعرة تتجمد طيب السؤال لوحدة تتجمد 
يعني انا لو  وضعت كوب ماء خارج الثلاجة وقلتلة اتجمد هل يتجمد  طبعا لا يعني انا عاوز اقول بان لو الراجل مشاعرة اتجمدة وظهر زى ما حضرتكم بتقولة بوحش كاسر انتم لا تقولوها علانا بل من كلامكم وتشبيهاتكم  هل تتجمد مشاعرة وتتغير طصرفاتة لوحدها ,,,,,,,, لا اكيد لا يعني ان المراة بتشارك في الحالة الاجتماعية القاسية  لا ترغب في تغيير شونها ولا التجديد وهي بيدها ان تصنع سعادة لرجلها لا مثيل لها وبيدها ان تصنع الحزن من لا شيء في اخر كلامي اقول جعلتك يا عبد بصيرا لنفسك هذا ليس كلامي كلما ضللنا الطريق تذداذ متاعبنا ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 
                الجميع زاغو وفضشلو واعوزهم مجد اللة, شكرا 
                           اخوكو في المسيح جوووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## joo_jesus (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

بسم الرب يسوع المسيح
موضوع جميل احب اتكلم فية بصي سيدتي الفاضلة كلنا عارفين ان المراة في المجتمع الشرقي تعاني من قديود كثيرة منها ان الرجل هو الحاكم الناهي في القرارات ودي اكبر مشكلة بتواجة المراة في مجتمعنا مما يسبب لتفكك اوسري بس انا احب اعرفك حاجة اللة لم يخلقنا اشرار بل ابرار وعلشان تحكممي علي راجل ترجعي الي التربية بتعتة هي اللي بتاسر علية في الكبر يعني سبب بحث الرجل عن اللهو خارج بيتة انا من رايي بان العيب مش في المراة بل المراة لها مني كل احتراما وتقديرا المرة هي نصف المجتمع وهي كيان لبيت اوسري سعيد كلنا طبعا نعرف الكلام اللي بيقول وراء كل رجل عظيم امراة وانا اؤكد ذللك اكبر دليل عندي هي مامتي 
بس انتي هاجمتي الرجل بطريقة وحشية وجبتي العيب في كل المشاكل علي الرجل بصي انا معاكي في ان فية رجال مستهتريت لا يعرفون معنا الحياة الزوجية ولا الارطباط المقدس بيرجع دة لاية عدم تمسك الانسان اي من الجنسين بالقيم الدينة والالتجاء للرب يسوع وزى ما فية راجل مستهتر فية امراة متصلتة يعني مفيش مشكلة ليها طرف واحد بس انا احب اقول ان كثرة المشاكل بين الرجل والمراة هي من الرجل وهذا لا يمنع من وجود رجال في قمة الرجولة سيدتي الفاضلة احب ان اعرفك بان هذة الكلمة لها معاني كثيرة كلمة الرجولة لا تطلق علي كل من شب او شابا ولكن في اخر كلامي احب اقول لكي ان لا للمراة كيان ولا وجود بدون الرجل 
اما المراة فلها منا كل احترام وتقدير 
سلام الرب معكم 
اخوكو في المسيح جوووووووووووووووو


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



ارمين اكوب داود قال:


> المرأة كالعقرب تشُق طريقها في الحياة . . بأن تلدغ من يقف في طريقها



ياااااااااااه يا ارمين معقوله تكون دى فكرتك عن المرأه .
أليست المرأه هى الام والاخت والزوجه والابنه ...هى التضحيه من اجل راحة اسرتها ..هى السهر من اجل راحة من تحبهم .. هى العامله خارج وداخل منزلها من اجل ان تساعد زوجها فى مصاريف بيتهم وهى ليست ملزمه الا  بشغل بيتها ورعاية ابنائها 
للاسف الظلم الواقع على المرأه هو ظلم وراثى تتوارثه الاجيال وهى ابدا لا تجد من ينصفها ومع ذلك  لا يفتر عطائها .
نورت الموضوع يا أرمين وفى انتظار المزيد من النقاش معاك ...ربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



ارمين اكوب داود قال:


> المرأة وحدها . . هي التي علمتني ما هي المرأة



المرأه هى المدرسه الاولى للرجل فهى الام التى تعطى للطفل أول دروسه فى الحياه ........ميرررسى يا أرمين على مرورك وربنا يباركك .


----------



## joo_jesus (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

انا عاوز اقول حاجة وانتو عايزين تقبلوها  اقبلوها مش عايزين براحتكم بس انا تعبت نفسيتي تعبة  
بدل ما تتكلمو في المواضيع دي اتكلمو في مواضيع اسما وعلي فكرة لما تحلو الموضوع اللي هعرضة هيحل اي موضوع تاني مهما كان الموضوع بعنوان 
                               (  الجميع زاغو وفشلو واعوزهم مجد اللة )                
اتكلمو في المشكلة الكبر مشكلة الحياة الابدية وازاي ارس الحياة الابدية ازاي اكون انسان صالح مع الله ازاي اكون صالح مع نفسي  صدقوني لو كل واحد عمل كدة  ودور علي الطريق الصالح مش هنحتاج نقول كلمة حق حتي في انفسنا تعرفو لية علشان سنكون الحق نفسة انا عارف انكو هتقولو اني بتكلم في وادي تاني  بس انا اقولكم لا انا اتكلم في صلب الموضوع من وضع حقوق المراة انسان لا  بل هو الله طيب ازاي انا هدي المراة حقها او اي انسان تاني هديلة حقة من غير المصالحة مع الله كلنا كغنم ضللنا كل واحد منا طريقة 
اتكلمو علي الشباب والكنيسة اتكلمو لية شببنا بتنحرف ولية السبب ونعالج دة ازاى تقو انتماء الشباب بالكنيسةبالمشاركة الروحية وليس بالكلام والكتابة ومجمالات بعضنا  في التعبيرات نقشو لية احنا بعدنا في الفترة دي عن ربنا والناس التانية يتمسكون باشياء لا اساس لها ياناس شببنا اللي بيضيع وراء شهوات العالم محتاج دليل محتاج مرشد من عند الله اتكلمو فية اطرحو مواضيع عن المسيحية والجوهر المسيحي بامانة فية شباب مسيحي متعرفش حاجة عن دنها حاولو تتناقشو في الموضوع دة لان مفيش موضوع اهم من دة انك ترس الحياة الابدية والمصالحة الدنياوية مع اللة المواضيع اللي انتو بتطرحوها مهمة لكن فية الاهم صدقوني لو حلينا مشكلة ابتعاد الشباب عن الكنيسة كل الموضيع هتتحل ولا يكون فية ظلم مراءة ولاخش ولا خداع بل تسود المحبة ويرجع كيانا انا عارف انتو هتقولة اية الشخص دة دخل غلط بس انا بقولكم لا انا مدخلتش غلط انا تعبت نفسيا ناس في وادي بتتكلم في موضيع وشباب بضيع  بضيع يا عالم انا حزين حزين جدا حرام والف خسارة علي الشباب المسيحي  اذا كان فية موضيع مهمة فهناك الاهم 
  ارجوكو خذو هذا في العتبار ليس لي بل لمسيحنا الذي سفك دمة لاجلنا ونحن نهدر دمة ونصلبة الف مرة يوميا ونجلدة بلا رحمة شباب بيضيع وناس في العسل نيما فوقو بقي 
        (هي الحياة هي المسيح والموت لي ربحون يريح)
اما انت يارب فترسا لي مجدي ورافع راسي


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



ارمين اكوب داود قال:


> المرأة نصف الحياة . . إذا كانت مخلصة لزوجها



وتكووووون الحياه كلهاا لزوجها لو هو كمان مخلص لها .


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



bbadydou قال:


> *الاسلام هو ممجد المراة*
> اعلمي يا اختاه ان الاسلام قبل 15 قرنا اعطى للمراة حقوقها كاملة



 متأكد :t9: ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



bbadydou قال:


> *جاء في القران الكريم قوله تعالى*
> باسم الله الرحمان الرحيم . يا ايها اللدين امنو انا خلقناكم من دكر و انتى و جعلناكم شعوبا و قبائلا لتعارفو ان اكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم.



ممكن تفهمنى ده ايه علاقتوااا بموضوعنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



وفاء فوزي قال:


> أنا معاكي في كل اللي بتقوليه لكن هناك حل
> لابد من تغيير النظره الدونيه للمرأه في هذا المجتمع الذكوري من خلال تربيه جيل جديد متحرر من تلك القيود العرفيه التي فرضت علينا وذلك يحتاج إلى والدين متحررين لا يهمهم هذه  التقاليد والأعراف الظالمة المظلمه
> وليس ذاك قاصراً على البيت فقط بل أيضا على المدراس والجامعات أن تأتي بعلمين وأساتذه على حق وليس الذين نراهم اليوم مدعين العلم وهم في قمة الجهل بسبب فكرهم المظلم
> وأيضاً نحتاج إلى إعلام واع يقوم القائمين عليه ببث أفكار تحرريه وإزاله تلك الصورة المتكرره علينا في المسلسلات عندما نجد رجلا يصفع إمرأته على وجهها حتى ولو كانت أمام الجميع ومع ذلك لا يمكن أن يقوم أحد بلفت نظره أو لومه لأن هذا حق لإن من حق الرجل أن يضرب إمرأته إن خالفته
> ...



أشكرك يا وفاء على التعليق الرائع  وبجد نورتى الموضوع .......ربنا يباركك.


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



ارمين اكوب داود قال:


> في رأيي أن هذه الثقافة المريضة هي التي تخلق من المرأة كائنا غير سوي يبحث عن جلاد يسومها سوء العذاب، ويجعلها تحترم هذا النموذج ومن ثم ترضخ له وترضى بأن تعيش حياة تستلب فيها كرامتها وتنتهك من خلالها إنسانيتها، ثم تمرر هذا الاستلاب والخضوع إلى الأجيال التي تربيها فترضعهم الخنوع والضعف والمذلة. كما ان هذه الثقافة هي أيضا المسؤولة عن نشوء علاقات غير سوية بين الرجال والنساء، لأنها تحقن الرجل بأوهام ذكورية مريضة ونرجسية بغيضة تشعره أنه في مكانة أعلى من مكانة المرأة وأنه يتوجب عليها تقديم فروض الولاء والطاعة له حتى في حالة إدراكها لتجنيه عليها وشعورها بظلمه لها، في نفس الوقت الذي تضخ فيه داخل عروق المرأة أنها مخلوق ناقص الادراك غير مكتمل الوعي وأنها غير قادرة على الحكم الصائب على الأمور، وأنها محتاجة دائما لذكر يحميها ويذود عنها وبذلك تتم عملية الاستلاب الكاملة بتجريدها من الثقة بنفسها وهي أهم سلاح يواجه به الإنسان الحياة وإشكالياتها. فماذا نتوقع من الفتاة التي تُنّشأ وهي تشعر أن أخاها الأصغر منها يفضلها ويتفوق عليها لمجرد كونه ذكرا؟! وماذا نتوقع من الفتى الذي يُصب في وعيه أن له امتيازات على أخته حتى لو كانت تكبره سنا وتفوقه وعيا وتجاوزه تجارب وحكمة؟! وماذا نتوقع من رجل تعلم أن له حقوقا على المرأة ولم يتعلم أن عليه كي يحصل على هذه الحقوق أن يؤدي الواجبات المنوط به القيام بها



رااااائع فى تناولك للنظره الذكوريه للمجتمع يا ارمين ....... وهذه النظره بالفعل هى المسؤ وله بصوره او بأخرى عن ما اعتدنا رؤيته فى مجتماعتنا الشرقيه من هضم لحقوق المراه وا عتبارها كائن درجه تانيه  فى المجتمع....أشكرك وفى انتظار المزيد من ارائك حول المووضوع وربنا يباركك.


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



رانا قال:


> جميل دونا انا شايفه المناقش اشتدت خالص  انا بحب اهدى النفوس  هى المرأه مظلومه والرجل مظلوم من المجتمع والظروف المحيطه الست من الشغل للبيت للاولاد ومفروض تراعيه وهو داير فى طاحونه الشعل علشان يوفر الاساسيات وشخط ونتر من الرؤساء عاوزين ايه تانه منه العمليه عوزه شويه حسابات وتنظيم علشان كل واحد يعرف مين هايعمل ايه امتى ازاى



ههههههههههههه فعلا  يا رانا انتى جايه تهدى النفوس 
الحكايه ببساطه ان لكل واحد فى الدنيا له دور لازم يقوم بيه قبل ما يطالب بحقوقه ومن الظلم لو أصبح الحمل كله على طرف دون الاخر وده مع الاسف بنشوووفه كتير بيحصل مع المرأه ولا أيييييييه ؟؟
ميرررسى لمرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



rosemary84 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يباركك​



*ميرررررسى يا روز على مرورك الجميل وربنا معاكى .*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

*
للاسف كلامك كله صحيح يا دونا, ثقافة المجتمع العربى تعطى للمرأة الدور الثانى فى الحياة والدور المكمل والرجل هو الدور الأول والدور الرئيسي.
والسبب:
ثقافة قديمة تم تدعيمها بواسطة الإعلام والاقوال والحكم القديمة الموروثة.
هل ستستمر هذة الثقافة العقيمة ؟
لا لن تستمر 
سيحدث ثورة ثقافية تأخذ فيها المرأة كل حقوقها الكاملة ولكن بشكل تدريجي, ستأخذ المرأة الشرقية كل حقوقها مثل الرجل تماماً.
انها مسألة وقت لا اكثر.

ويمكن ملاحظة بداية هذا التغيير  بعمل مقارنة بين المرأة من 50 سنة والمرأة الأن.
من 50 سنة قليلا ما تجد امرأة تعمل 
من 50 سنة المرأة لم تأخذ اى عمل مرموق حكومى ولا اعتقد وقتها انها من الممكن ان تتخيل حدوث ذلك
من 50 سنة كانت المرأة شخصيتها منعدمه والقرار الاول والنهائى هو للرجل الذى كان يسمى "سى السيد" 
ولكن  
الأن كثيرا ما نجد امرأة تعمل فى مختلف المجلات 
الأن هناك نساء تعمل فى مراكز مرموقة مثل وزيرة (القوى العاملة والهجرة) والكثير من المراكز المرموقة المسؤلة
الأن شخصية المرأة اقوى بكثير, لم نسمع عن كلمة "سى السيد" فى عصرنا الحالى
اصبحت المرأة نصف المجتمع وليست مجرد مكمل
صحيح فى بعض المناطق الشعبية تجد المرأة تهان من قبل زوجها وتعامل بشكل غير لائق ولكن كل هذا سيزول مع الوقت وتأخذ المرأة حقها الكامل فى جميع المجالات وفى جميع, 
انا سمعت ان فية "امرأة تقوم بوظيفة رجل الدين فى المساجد"
ودا كله مؤشرات جيدة تدل على بداية التغير الايجابى لدور المرأة فى المجتمع.






*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



جومان قال:


> اوك انا معاكو فى الكلم دة بس فى حاجة صغير ممكن وحد متزوجة تكلم جزة بطريقة مش حلوة
> وهو ميعجبهوش الكلم يطلاق​



*يبقى نشكر ربنا يا جوماااان على اننا معندناااش حاجه أسمها طلاق ههههههههه
ميرررررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



amad_almalk قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يبركك*​*



*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



snow white قال:


> أنا شايفة ان دونا اتكلمت عن راجل مش حلو خالص وطبعا مش كل الرجالة كده واتكلمت عن ست حلوة اوى وطبعا برضه مش كلهم كده المفروض ان دى حالة
> ايوة حااااااااااالة واللى مفيش اعتراض عليه ان مش كل الناس زى بعض
> الرجالة انواع زى ما الستات كمان انواع فهى مش طبيعة فى الراجل انه على طول انانى ولا المرأة على طول مضحية بس العملية محتاجة ان الاتنين يفهموا بعض كويس عشان يعرفوا يتعاملوا مع بعش وكل واحد يعرف التانى عايز ايه عشان مايظلمهوش ولا يقصر فى حقه
> وخلاويييييييييييص



*عزيزتى snow white أنا فعلا أتكلمت عن نوعيه معينه من الرجال موجوده للاسف بمجتماعتنا الشرقيه بتجور على حقوق المرأه ........ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## donasika (3 يوليو 2008)

begadm erci ktiiiiiiiiiiiiiiir awi ya dona 3ala elmawdo3 da la2nno begad faziiiiiiiiiiiiii3 rafa3ti rasna


----------



## engy_love_jesus (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

*بصى يادونتى انتى عارفنى طبعا بنوتة طيوبة وعسولة 

وررقيقة 

علشان كدة انا همشى بمابدئين 

1)جوزى وانا حرة فيه جوزى............................. :t32::t32:واديه 

2) جوزك على ما تربيه وتعوديه 


ومرسية ياقمر على الموضوع ياناصفة الستات ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



arc_maro قال:


> بصراحة يادونا
> مش كل المشاكل بيبقى سببها الراجل و المرأة بتبقى الصبورة الحموله
> عن تجربة اوقات كتير وو خصوصا فى الوقت الحالى كتير من المشاكل داخل الاسرة او حتى ايام الخطوبة بتبقى سببها المرأة و الراجل بيحاول يصلح بس مش بيقدر و بيقى هو الصبور و الحمول
> و المرأة الحكيمة هى اللى تقدر تبنى بيتها



*أنا فى الموووضوع ده حبيت اتكلم عن المرأة المعطأه اللى بتقدم كل ما لديها من محبه وتضحيه ووفاء ومبتلاقيش غير نكران الجميل ولقد كررت أكثر من مره انه  مفيش تعميم ..ميرررسى لمرورك الجميل  وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## مارو جوجو (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

انا معاكىفى الكلام دة بس كان عندى رأى اخر بعد اذنك 
ان الرجل الذى يحب زوجتة واولادة وبيتة لايمكن ان يذهب خارج بيتة طوال الوقت او مع اصدقاءة وهناك سببين للرجل الذى يترك بيتة وزوجتة اما ان تعامل الزوجة مش كويس مع زوجها بمعنى ان (الراجل جة من الشغل تعبان ومتعصب وهى مش عاوزاة يتعصب عليها تقوم هى كمان متعصبة علية يقوم سايب البيت وماشي)لكن هى لو تسيبة لحد مايهدا وبعدها تتفاهم ماكنش ساب البيت . ودة مثل من عدة امثال كتيرة 
وعلشان الزوجة متتسببش فى ان زوجها يسيبلها البيت لازم يكون فى تفاهم وان كان زوجها مش بيتفاهم معاها تيجى معاة بالحنية وتسمع كلامة وبعدين مش كل الرجالة وحشين ومش كل الستات حلوين فى منهم الوحش وفى منهم الحلو ودة بيبقى خطا فى الاختيار من الاول . ودى وجهة نظرى


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



the sad man قال:


> اولا انا معاكى فى كل اللى قولتية وفعلا احنا مقصرين جدا فى حق المراة  وانا شاب عضو جديد وبشكرك على الموضوع



*وشهد شاهد من أهلها هههههه
ميرررسى ليك ولاعترافك بالحقيقه المظلومه  وأهلاً  بيك معانا عضو وأخ جديد ونتمنى المزيد من مشاركاتك .. وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



joo_jesus قال:


> بسم الرب يسوع المسيح
> موضوع جميل احب  اتكلم فية بصي سيدتي الفاضلة كلنا عارفين ان المراة في المجتمع الشرقي تعاني من قديود كثيرة منها ان الرجل هو الحاكم الناهي في القرارات  ودي اكبر مشكلة بتواجة المراة في مجتمعنا مما يسبب لتفكك اوسري بس انا احب اعرفك حاجة اللة لم يخلقنا اشرار بل ابرار وعلشان تحكممي علي راجل ترجعي الي التربية بتعتة هي اللي بتاسر علية في الكبر يعني سبب بحث الرجل عن اللهو خارج بيتة انا من رايي بان العيب مش في المراة بل المراة لها مني كل احتراما وتقديرا المرة هي نصف المجتمع وهي كيان لبيت اوسري سعيد كلنا طبعا نعرف الكلام اللي بيقول وراء كل رجل عظيم امراة وانا اؤكد ذللك اكبر دليل عندي هي مامتي
> بس انتي هاجمتي الرجل بطريقة وحشية وجبتي العيب  في كل المشاكل علي الرجل بصي انا معاكي في  ان فية رجال مستهتريت لا يعرفون معنا الحياة الزوجية ولا الارطباط المقدس بيرجع دة لاية عدم تمسك الانسان اي من الجنسين  بالقيم الدينة والالتجاء للرب يسوع وزى ما فية راجل مستهتر فية امراة متصلتة يعني مفيش مشكلة ليها طرف واحد بس انا احب اقول ان كثرة المشاكل بين الرجل والمراة  هي من الرجل وهذا لا يمنع من وجود رجال في قمة الرجولة سيدتي الفاضلة احب ان  اعرفك بان هذة الكلمة لها معاني كثيرة كلمة الرجولة لا تطلق علي كل  من شب او شابا ولكن في اخر كلامي  احب اقول لكي ان لا للمراة كيان ولا وجود بدون الرجل
> اما المراة فلها منا كل احترام وتقدير
> ...



*أولاً بشكرك على مرورك يا جو وعلى التعليق الاكثر من رائع .
ثانياً انا قد وضحت فى كلامى انى اقصد نوعيه معينه من الرجال ولم أعمم وتكلمت أيضاً عن بعض النساء ولم أعمم أيضاً لان التعميم فى مثل هذه الموضوعات بالطبع يكون خاطىء .
أشكرك مره أخرى وأتمنى أن نرى لك المزيد من مشاركاتك الجميله .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



joo_jesus قال:


> احب ارد علي الاخت اللي بتقول بان  الرجالة هربو  لا الرجل لا يعرف الهروب او الاستخباء الرجل انتم شبهتوة بالنعامة التي عندما تشعر بالخطر تدفن راسها في الرمال خشيتا من الخطر اما انا اقول لكم الرجل رجل داءما اذا عاش عاش رجل وان مات مات رجل
> وشكرا
> جوووووووووووووووووووووو



*محدش يقصد حاجه يا جووو ..ده بس تشجيع لمزيد من الردود .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



joo_jesus قال:


> من قال بان المراة ليس لها حق بل لها كل حقوقها ليس  انسان وضع هذا الحق بل اللة من وضعة ولكن اخوتي في الرب ليس انسان يهضر حق اي احد باطلا بل صاحب الحق هو من يهدرة
> وليس الرجل كما تدعون علية بدرلاكولا  ولا بالتنين انتو من كلامكم تطلقون علي الرجل بانة وحش لا يعرف الرحمة ولا الرئفة
> من قال هذا بداخل الرجل قلب ينبض  ودماء تددفق يعني بالعربي بيحس
> عايز اقول ممكن مشاعرة تتجمد طيب السؤال لوحدة تتجمد
> ...



*أحنا بنتكلم على نوع معين من الرجال ومش بنعمم يا جو  .. ميرررسى يا جووو على مرورك ونتمنى دوام التواصل معنا .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



joo_jesus قال:


> بسم الرب يسوع المسيح
> موضوع جميل احب اتكلم فية بصي سيدتي الفاضلة كلنا عارفين ان المراة في المجتمع الشرقي تعاني من قديود كثيرة منها ان الرجل هو الحاكم الناهي في القرارات ودي اكبر مشكلة بتواجة المراة في مجتمعنا مما يسبب لتفكك اوسري بس انا احب اعرفك حاجة اللة لم يخلقنا اشرار بل ابرار وعلشان تحكممي علي راجل ترجعي الي التربية بتعتة هي اللي بتاسر علية في الكبر يعني سبب بحث الرجل عن اللهو خارج بيتة انا من رايي بان العيب مش في المراة بل المراة لها مني كل احتراما وتقديرا المرة هي نصف المجتمع وهي كيان لبيت اوسري سعيد كلنا طبعا نعرف الكلام اللي بيقول وراء كل رجل عظيم امراة وانا اؤكد ذللك اكبر دليل عندي هي مامتي
> بس انتي هاجمتي الرجل بطريقة وحشية وجبتي العيب في كل المشاكل علي الرجل بصي انا معاكي في ان فية رجال مستهتريت لا يعرفون معنا الحياة الزوجية ولا الارطباط المقدس بيرجع دة لاية عدم تمسك الانسان اي من الجنسين بالقيم الدينة والالتجاء للرب يسوع وزى ما فية راجل مستهتر فية امراة متصلتة يعني مفيش مشكلة ليها طرف واحد بس انا احب اقول ان كثرة المشاكل بين الرجل والمراة هي من الرجل وهذا لا يمنع من وجود رجال في قمة الرجولة سيدتي الفاضلة احب ان اعرفك بان هذة الكلمة لها معاني كثيرة كلمة الرجولة لا تطلق علي كل من شب او شابا ولكن في اخر كلامي احب اقول لكي ان لا للمراة كيان ولا وجود بدون الرجل
> اما المراة فلها منا كل احترام وتقدير
> ...



*كلامك صحيح يا جووو واحنا هنا قصدنا نتكلم على النوع المستهتر من الرجال .. ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



joo_jesus قال:


> انا عاوز اقول حاجة وانتو عايزين تقبلوها  اقبلوها مش عايزين براحتكم بس انا تعبت نفسيتي تعبة
> بدل ما تتكلمو في المواضيع دي اتكلمو في مواضيع اسما وعلي فكرة لما تحلو الموضوع اللي هعرضة هيحل اي موضوع تاني مهما كان الموضوع بعنوان
> (  الجميع زاغو وفشلو واعوزهم مجد اللة )
> اتكلمو في المشكلة الكبر مشكلة الحياة الابدية وازاي ارس الحياة الابدية ازاي اكون انسان صالح مع الله ازاي اكون صالح مع نفسي  صدقوني لو كل واحد عمل كدة  ودور علي الطريق الصالح مش هنحتاج نقول كلمة حق حتي في انفسنا تعرفو لية علشان سنكون الحق نفسة انا عارف انكو هتقولو اني بتكلم في وادي تاني  بس انا اقولكم لا انا اتكلم في صلب الموضوع من وضع حقوق المراة انسان لا  بل هو الله طيب ازاي انا هدي المراة حقها او اي انسان تاني هديلة حقة من غير المصالحة مع الله كلنا كغنم ضللنا كل واحد منا طريقة
> ...



*يا أخى العزيز يبدو  انك نسيت انك هنا فى القسم الاجتماعى والذى يهتم بمناقشة المواضيع الاجتماعيه وان هناك عدة ا قسام   من أختصاصها مناقشة كل ما ذكرته من موضوعات اخرى والاعضاء أحرار في ما يختارونه على حسب اهتمامتهم .. نورت .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

*اه نسيت أقولك انه مفيش حاجه تستاهل ان نفسيتك تتعب يا جووو .. نورت مره تانيه .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> *
> للاسف كلامك كله صحيح يا دونا, ثقافة المجتمع العربى تعطى للمرأة الدور الثانى فى الحياة والدور المكمل والرجل هو الدور الأول والدور الرئيسي.
> وشهد شاهد من اهلهاوالسبب:
> ثقافة قديمة تم تدعيمها بواسطة الإعلام والاقوال والحكم القديمة الموروثة.
> ...


رااااااائع تعليقك يا أكستريم ويدعو للتفاؤل طالما هناك نوعيات من العقول المستنيره كعقلك .. أشكرك وربنا يباركك.


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



donasika قال:


> begadm erci ktiiiiiiiiiiiiiiir awi ya dona 3ala elmawdo3 da la2nno begad faziiiiiiiiiiiiii3 rafa3ti rasna



*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​**​**​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بصى يادونتى انتى عارفنى طبعا بنوتة طيوبة وعسولة
> 
> وررقيقة
> 
> ...



*مين دى اللى طيوبة وعسولة 

وررقيقة هههههههههه ما علينا 

ايووووووه كده خليكى بطبيعتك هههههههه ..... ميرررسى يا سكررره على مرورك الجميل وربنا معاكى .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



مارو جوجو قال:


> انا معاكىفى الكلام دة بس كان عندى رأى اخر بعد اذنك
> ان الرجل الذى يحب زوجتة واولادة وبيتة لايمكن ان يذهب خارج بيتة طوال الوقت او مع اصدقاءة وهناك سببين للرجل الذى يترك بيتة وزوجتة اما ان تعامل الزوجة مش كويس مع زوجها بمعنى ان (الراجل جة من الشغل تعبان ومتعصب وهى مش عاوزاة يتعصب عليها تقوم هى كمان متعصبة علية يقوم سايب البيت وماشي)لكن هى لو تسيبة لحد مايهدا وبعدها تتفاهم ماكنش ساب البيت . ودة مثل من عدة امثال كتيرة
> وعلشان الزوجة متتسببش فى ان زوجها يسيبلها البيت لازم يكون فى تفاهم وان كان زوجها مش بيتفاهم معاها تيجى معاة بالحنية وتسمع كلامة وبعدين مش كل الرجالة وحشين ومش كل الستات حلوين فى منهم الوحش وفى منهم الحلو ودة بيبقى خطا فى الاختيار من الاول . ودى وجهة نظرى



*وجهة نظر سليمه ولكننننننننن يجب ان   يتحمل هو أيضاً وقت عصبيتها .. فالحياه تضحيه من الجانبين وليست من جانب المرأه فقط ....... ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل يا مارو وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## العيون الجريئة (21 يوليو 2008)

اختى الفاضلة دونـــــــــــا



لقد سلطى الضوء ألاحمر على المرأة فى المجتمع الشرقى وخصوصا فى مصر


        أى مراة اللتى تتكلمين عنها الان؟؟؟


انك تتكلمين على المرأة فى الريف اللتى تساعد زوجها فى حقلة وتعيش فى دور سى السيد



وتكلمتى على الرجل الذى يتشبة بالنساء ويترك زوجتة وهذا يحدث فى المدينة 

  فعليك ان تقومى بمقارنة بين الرجل والمرأة فى مجتمع واحد
فمن المرأة الان المهضوم حقها هذة 
                         ايـــــــــــــن هـــــــــــــى؟؟

انها فى الريف وهى تكون سعيدة بحالها هذااا
ولكن ان المرأة فى المجتمع المتمدين تنال كامل حقوقها من اعمال وكل شئ فى الحياة

لم يعد يوجد المرأة التى تقول زوجى ضربنى ولا انا مظلومة بل اخذ النساء جميع خقوقهم بأكملها


----------



## ana_more (22 يوليو 2008)

هو كلامك صح كتير بس الرجالة برضوا بتتعب لاكن مشكلتهم انهم بيشوفوا شغل البيت وتربية الاولاد مش تعب اد اللى هو بيتعبوا فشايف المدام على طول مستريحة من وجهة نظرة 

بس بجد موضوع جميل


----------



## amjad-ri (24 يوليو 2008)

ايه الكلام دة

لا يا  بنات العبو بعيد  

مش كل  اصابيعنا سوة :صح

انا مبنكر  انو في رجالة تخون  

بس مش كلهم  

و ثانيا  الراجل لمن  يتجوز  و  يعمل بيت 

ما بتصور حيحاول يخربو بيدو :مش صح

شكرا  لضلمكم  للرجال​


----------



## dodi lover (25 يوليو 2008)

اوك يا دونا



بس دة لم يعد فى ايامنا المعاصرة بالنسبة للمرأة التى تعيش حزينة



فأصبحت الان وظيفة المرأة داخل البيت البحث عن المشاكل و الخناق مع زوجها



وخارجة البحث عن كل ما هو جديد فى عالم الموضة



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

منتظر منك اجابة


هل انت من هؤلاء؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



العيون الجريئة قال:


> اختى الفاضلة دونـــــــــــا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*أخى الفاضل نحن نتكلم هنا عن اعتراف الرجل بدور المرأه وبفضلها فى الاسره واشعارها باهميتها وليس حديثنا هنا عن ما وصلت له المرأه من حقوق فى المجتمع بفضل كفاحها لسنوات طويله ضد محاولات الرجل لكبح تقدمها .. نورت الموضوع ونتمنى دوام تواصلك .. ربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



			
				ana_more;841280[quote قال:
			
		

> ]هو كلامك صح كتير بس الرجالة برضوا بتتعب لاكن مشكلتهم انهم بيشوفوا شغل البيت وتربية الاولاد مش تعب اد اللى هو بيتعبوا فشايف المدام على طول مستريحة من وجهة نظرة
> 
> بس بجد موضوع جميل


[/quote]
*فعلاً عندك حق .. ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



amjad-ri قال:


> ايه الكلام دة
> 
> لا يا  بنات العبو بعيد
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههه مالك بس يا امجد مين مزعلك 
أحنا بناقش  نوع من الرجال بيهضموو ا حق المرأه ولا يعترفون بدورها ولا بفضلها فى الكيان الاسرى وأعتقد أنك لا تخالفنى الرأى بان هذا النوع من الرجال موووجود فى  المجتمع الشرقى .. مييرررررسى لمرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## amjad-ri (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



dona nabil قال:


> *ههههههههههه مالك بس يا امجد مين مزعلك
> أحنا بناقش  نوع من الرجال بيهضموو ا حق المرأه ولا يعترفون بدورها ولا بفضلها فى الكيان الاسرى وأعتقد أنك لا تخالفنى الرأى بان هذا النوع من الرجال موووجود فى  المجتمع الشرقى .. مييرررررسى لمرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*



هههههههه

لا  
انا معاكي  يا  دونا
و انا  مبزعلش من حد  صدقيني

لكن الي  بيحتقر المراة  

معناتو انو امي  جاهل  معناتها  بيحتقر امو خواتو  

شكرا لموضوعك  وما تنسيش  انا  مزعلتش  سلام المسيح​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



dodi lover قال:


> اوك يا دونا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*أنا أرفض التعميم فى كل الاحوال فليست كل النساء كما قلت فاليوم أصبحت المر أه مختلفه وأصبحت تنافس الرجل على جميع المستويات ولسنا هنا  نناقش قضية المراة الا من زاويه واحده الا وهى تقدير الرجل لها ونظرته لتضحيتها من اجل أسرتها وتلك قضيه مهمه موجوده مع الاسف فى مجتماعتنا ... نورت الموضوع ونتمنى عودتك مره أخرى وبالنسبه لسؤاااالك أعتقد أن حكمى أنا على نفسى لن يكوووون بالشفافيه الكافيه ..أشكرك وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



amjad-ri قال:


> هههههههه
> 
> لا
> انا معاكي  يا  دونا
> ...



*عارفه يأ أمجد أنك مزعلتش .. ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## arambarca (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*

المراة اساس المجتمع وقول الشاعر يؤكد 
الام مدرسة اذا اعددتها          اعددت شعبا طيب الاعراق


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: كلمة الحق التى لاتقال فى حق المرأه !!!!!!!!*



> arambarca قال:
> 
> 
> > المراة اساس المجتمع وقول الشاعر يؤكد
> > الام مدرسة اذا اعددتها          اعددت شعبا طيب الاعراق


*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## viviane tarek (20 سبتمبر 2008)

كلام جميل جدا"جدا" يا دونا

دة مش غريب عليكى

كلام جميل وصح 100%

فعلا" مواضيعك حلوة اوى

ربنا يبركك ويسعدك فى كتابة المزيد


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2008)

> viviane tarek قال:
> 
> 
> > كلام جميل جدا"جدا" يا دونا
> ...


*ميررررسى يا حبيبتى لتشجيعك الدائم ليا وربنا يباركك .*


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *:new5:اذا تفحصنا الواقع الاجتماعى ونظرنا الى الطرف الاكثر استعداداً للتضحيه والتفانى فى سبيل الاسره والمجتمع ......فسوف نجد ان المرأه هى التى تفعل هذا .....ولا تتذمر الا نادراً وتتفوق فى ذلك بمراحل على الرجل ( هل من معترض:shutup22: ) ....مع ان الرجل يعنى العضلات والمكانه الساميه بالقاموس الشرقى .......وبما ان المجتمع تعود على هضم حقوق المرأه والاستخفاف بكل ما تقدم الى الاخرين ... ووصل الامر لحد التطاول فيتم تشبيه الرجل الخانع بأنه كالمرأه .... يا لها من مهزله تعبيريه .........فلننظر قليلاً لداخل المنازل .......الحياه الاسريه كم من مشاكل يتسبب فيها الرجل كم من رجل تنكر للعشره والايام الحلوه!!!! .....كم من رجل خرج ليبحث عن تسليه خارج منزله تحت شعار انا رجل والرجل لا يعيبه سوى جيبه وما دام انه غير مقصر من الناحيه الماديه فليس لاحد شىء عنده ....كم من رجل يترك أطفاله وزوجته ولا يعيرهم اى اهتمام بحجة انه يذهب مع اصدقائه ليرفه عن نفسه من عناء يوم طويل من العمل وكأن الزوجه قضت يومها ما بين ملاعب التنس وأحواض السباحه .....أعلم ستقولون هناك أمرأه قد تفعل هذا وليس الرجل فقط .......ولكن كم أمرأه يمكن ان تفعل هذا ؟؟؟؟؟
> فالمرأه عموماً والشرقيه خاصةً تعتبر بيتها العالم الذى يجب ألا تغادره الا الى مثواها الاخير ......فهو بالنسبه لها الجنه .....ولذلك فهى تتحمل كثيراً من اجل الحفاظ عليه حتى وان اضطرت لتجاوزها عن صبيانيات زوجها وتطاوله عليه ......وسوء تعامله معها ومع اطفاله .....وتسارع الى الصفح والنسيان ولو ظاهرياً لآنها أمام حقيقه أكثر أهميه وقداسه فى رأيها ......وهى المنزل ومن فيه من زوج وأطفال ........وأحياناً نراها تعمل خارج البيت .....وتقدم راتبها طواعيه لتساعد اسرتها على تلبية احتياجاتها ......وابداً لا نراها تشكو .......واذا قصر زوجها نراها تبحث له عن الاعذار بينما ينتهز هو كل فرصه سانحه وغير سانحه ليتهمها بالتقصير .......ولا يقف الظلم عند هذا الحد بل لو رأينا زوجه تجرأت واشتكت فهى فى نظر الزوج والمجتمع متمرده وعايزه تخرب بيتها ........الى متى هذا الظلم؟ .*



*رائع جدا الرب معاكى دائما​*


----------



## mina_picasso (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*أنا مش عارف اقول اية يا عيني علي الردااااااااااااااااله

أنا حاسس ان اتاكل علي قفاني عيش واتمسخرنا بالجامد :186fx:

يعني كل اللي بتعملوة في الرجال دة وفي الآخير انتم المظلومين طيب ازاي؟ :010105~332:

دة من أول سيدنا أدام و حواء هي اللي نغصت علية عيشته وطرتة من جنة عدن و الخ.....

وفي الوقت الحاضر ازمة البطالة بسب ان البنات واخدة اغلب الوظايف.

ازمة الموصلات.

وتخيل لو انت ليك مصلحة في الحكومة وكان الموظف واحدة سيت يبقي اليوم قتل علي كدة حيخلص عندها وبرضك مش حتخلص حاجة وغير وغير الخ 

أنا مش عارف اقول اية ولا اية 

هو ديما كدة الراجل مهضوم حقة :01A0FF~139:

مش كفاية عند الجوازة بتضحكو علية بتشيلوة الفرح كلة وقال اية البنت تشيل الخطوبة بس

هي دي المسواة
حرام عليكم اتقو ربنا :t32:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2008)

> النهيسى قال:
> 
> 
> > *رائع جدا الرب معاكى دائما​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *أنا مش عارف اقول اية يا عيني علي الردااااااااااااااااله
> 
> أنا حاسس ان اتاكل علي قفاني عيش واتمسخرنا بالجامد :186fx:
> 
> ...



*ههههههههه كل ده شايله فى قلبك يا مينا 
يلا أديك فضفضت شويه ونوووووووورت الموضوع​*


----------



## bashaeran (29 نوفمبر 2008)

سارد عليك شي جميل  حبيته كثير 
موضوع هو(عيد الام) 
( اسمع يا بني ، تاديب ابيك ولا تنبذ تعليم امك . فانهما اكليل نعمة لراسك واطواق لعنقك ) امثال ( 1: 8 - 9 )
+(الابن الحكيم يفرح اباه ، والجاهل من البشر يستهين بامه ) امثال ( 15 - 20)
+(من يعلن اباه او امه ينطفىء سراجه في قلب الظلام ) امثال :20 -20 )شادي وحيد لامه ،وهي مريضة في يوم عيدها،فطلبت منه ان يساعدها ولو قليلا في اشغال المنزل ، فحضر لها هذه اللاحة :
- تحضير الطبخة                                                5.000  ل.ل
- غسيل                                                           10.000 ل.ل
- جلي                                                             7.000 ل.ل
-تنظيف                                                            5.000 ل.ل 
-تحضير المائدة                                                    4.000 ل.ل
-ترتيب السرير                                                     3.000 ل ل
-جلب الاغراض                                                    4.000 ل.لاجابته امه موافقة مع ابتسامة حنونة ،لكنها اضافت (( احب ان تعرف يا بني اني ))-حملك تسة اشهر :                                              مجانا
-ولدتك بالاوجاع والالام :                                        مجانا
-ارضعتك من صدري :                                            مجانا
-سهرت مئات الليالي عليك :                                مجانا
-كل يوم ارتب تختك :                                           مجانا
- كل يوم اطبخ لك :                                             مجانا 
-وانا مستعدة ان اكمل هكذا:                                 مجانا ، لاني احبك 
تاثر شادي من جواب امه ، فسجد امامها ،وطلب المغفرة ،قائلا بتنهدات مجبولة بقطرات من دموعه ( ماما سامحيني )
*مهما فعلت ايها الانسان ، ومهما ضحيت في سبيل تكريم اهلك ، وبخاصة والدتك ، تظل مدينا لهما. لذالك يوصي الله ويقول :اكرم اباك وامك. امين يا رب *ملاحظة : منقول من كتاب ( وكلمهم بالامثال) الاب فادي مسلم الانطونيسنة 2005 *


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 ديسمبر 2008)

> bashaeran قال:
> 
> 
> > سارد عليك شي جميل  حبيته كثير
> ...




*ميررسى على مرورك المميز ومشاركتك الجميله وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (29 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى على الموضوع
بس يا جماعه مافيش حد له مسئوليات واعباء والتانى لا 
لان الرجل والمراة الاتنين بعد الاكليل بيصيروا جسد واحد يعنى الاتنين بيكملوا بعض ولازم يحبوا بعض ويستحملوا بعض ------------------


----------



## hany yousry (6 يناير 2009)

انتى جاية على الرجل لية كتر خير الرجل


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2009)

tota love قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع
> بس يا جماعه مافيش حد له مسئوليات واعباء والتانى لا
> لان الرجل والمراة الاتنين بعد الاكليل بيصيروا جسد واحد يعنى الاتنين بيكملوا بعض ولازم يحبوا بعض ويستحملوا بعض ------------------



رد جميل يا توته  بحييكى عليه
نوررتى الموضوع يا قمررررر​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2009)

hany yousry قال:


> انتى جاية على الرجل لية كتر خير الرجل



*ماالك بس زعلان ليه يا هانى :11azy:
احنا بنتكلم عن نوع معين من الرجاله لا يعترف بالمرأه ككائن له حق
شكرا على مرورك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## hany yousry (11 يناير 2009)

مين قال انى المراة مش واخدة حقها انا من قرية عمدتها امراة عايزيين اية تانى


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2009)

*قول بقى ان ده اللى مضايقك  هههههههههه
يا هانى  رغم كل اللى وصلتله المرأه فى المجتمع الا ان الرجل الشرقى من داخله وبسبب موروثات كثيييييييره ما زال يرى المرأه غير جديره أن تساوى به .​*


----------



## hany yousry (11 يناير 2009)

مين قال انى مضايق بلعكس انا فرحان هنشوف حاجة جديدة


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2009)

hany yousry قال:


> مين قال انى مضايق بلعكس انا فرحان هنشوف حاجة جديدة



*على الاقل بقيتوا مميزين وهى كمان هتحاول تثبت انها تستحق المنصب  ده
 وده هيبقى لصالحكوا أكييييد​*


----------



## hany yousry (11 يناير 2009)

اهم حاجة المصلحة العامة بغض النظر عتى انها سيدة او رجل خلى الحريم تورينا شطارتها.والسبب فى حصولها على المنصب ان البلد كلها مسيحيه


----------



## mrmrmora (12 يناير 2009)

بصي يادونا ف رجاله ف مجتمعنا الشرقي كده
والمجتمع الشرقي اللي احنا فيه هو اللي بيعمل كده ف الرجاله اللي بعيده عن ربنا
وعايزه لقولك ان ف ستات(عايزه كسر رقبتها )مش بتقدر جوزها خالص ولا بتقدر تضحياته حتي لو ساعده فالبيت او عمل المستحيل
يبقي الفكره الاساسيهف ان اي حد من الزوجين مش بيقدر الطرف التاني ده سببه  عدم وجود ربنا ف حياته


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يناير 2009)

hany yousry قال:


> اهم حاجة المصلحة العامة بغض النظر عتى انها سيدة او رجل خلى الحريم تورينا شطارتها.والسبب فى حصولها على المنصب ان البلد كلها مسيحيه



*عندك حق ويمكن سيده تعمل بزمه أفضل من رجل لا يبحث سوى عن مصلحته الشخصيه من وراء مركزه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يناير 2009)

mrmrmora قال:


> بصي يادونا ف رجاله ف مجتمعنا الشرقي كده
> والمجتمع الشرقي اللي احنا فيه هو اللي بيعمل كده ف الرجاله اللي بعيده عن ربنا
> وعايزه لقولك ان ف ستات(عايزه كسر رقبتها )مش بتقدر جوزها خالص ولا بتقدر تضحياته حتي لو ساعده فالبيت او عمل المستحيل
> يبقي الفكره الاساسيهف ان اي حد من الزوجين مش بيقدر الطرف التاني ده سببه  عدم وجود ربنا ف حياته



*اكيييييد عندك حق فوجود ربنا فى الحياة الزوجيه ومراعاة كل طرف للاخر هو الاساس
ميرسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------

